# News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität



## SebastianThoeing (7. Juli 2010)

*News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,763313


----------



## Sheggo (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Warum sollte man sich also unter echtem Namen beim BattleNet anmelden?


----------



## Odin333 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Ich frage mich nur, wer auf die glorreiche Idee kommt, sich mit seinem richtigen Namen bei irgend einem Ineternet-Account anzumelden.


----------



## iTurg (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Weil du sonst WoW oder sonstige Blizzarspiele anscheinend nicht nutzen kannst. Und spätestens bei den Bankdaten muss ein echter Name stehen. Ob das nun deiner ist, der deiner Mutter oder eines Freundes, ist Blizzard wahrscheinlich egal.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Gekniffen sind jedenfalls alle WOW-Spieler mit bestehenden Accounts, wenn sie damals ihre Daten in "gutem Glaube" eingegeben haben und es jetzt zu dieser Änderung der Nutzungsbedingungen kommen sollte.
Außerdem würde dann bei vielen weiblichen Charaktern ein echter männlicher Name stehen     .


----------



## Angeldust (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Max Musterman schreibt: Kack Blizzard

Rudi Rüssel antwortet: Warum du Noob?

Jack Johnson (der mit dem coolen Avatar mit der Sonnebrille): Ihr dummen Kinder...


Willkommen im Blizzard-Forum der neusten Generation^^

Totaler Blödsinn, aber es zwingt einem auch niemand in deinem Forum zu posten und BattleNet-Accounts kann man kostenfrei anlegen...also kann man genauso auch irgendwelche Gammel-Accounts zum Schreiben nehmen und den eigenen einfach ruhen lassen.


----------



## BiJay (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Also wenn man dort nichts online kauft, braucht man da auch keinen richtigen Namen angeben. Funktioniert bei mir wenigstens super.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

glauib ich nicht, dass blizzard das tatsächlich umsetzt. wird sicher, wie auch im vorfeld behauptet, freiwillig bleiben.
ansonsten könnte blizzard die foren gleich dicht machen.
wer postet denn irgendwo was unter seinem real-namen? 
und vor allem: was für einen sinn hätte das ganze überhaupt?


----------



## Oximoron12345 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

@Angeldust

Nein Kannst Du nicht, WoW muss auf Deinem Battle.net Account Aktiv/Bezahlt sein um im entsprechenden Forum Posten zu können


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Bonkic schrieb:


> glauib ich nicht, dass blizzard das tatsächlich umsetzt. wird sicher, wie auch im vorfeld behauptet, freiwillig bleiben.
> ansonsten könnte blizzard die foren gleich dicht machen.
> wer postet denn irgendwo was unter seinem real-namen?
> und vor allem: was für einen sinn hätte das ganze überhaupt?


Die Internet-Anonymität ist mMn eine der schlimmsten Dinge im Netz. Dadurch wird jeder kleine Dreikäsehoch der sich im RL nichts traut zum obszönen Choleriker und niemand denkt daß sein Benehmen auch Konsequenzen mit sich führt.

Sie, wie Blizzard es will, aufzuheben wäre allerdings auch, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, nicht ungefährlich. Dazu ist das ganze Netz zu sehr auf sie ausgelegt.


----------



## Angeldust (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> @Angeldust
> 
> Nein Kannst Du nicht, WoW muss auf Deinem Battle.net Account Aktiv/Bezahlt sein um im entsprechenden Forum Posten zu können


Bei WoW trifft das im Moment zu. Habe auch nur einen inaktiven Account und eben mal kurz getestet 

Nur bezweifel ich, dass das auch In zukunft so sein wird, da der Bnet-Acc auch für SC II und zukünftige Spiele benutzt wird...und da muss man nix bezahlen


----------



## maclilithhp (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

also wer die sc2 beta spielt und freunde auf seiner liste hat wird merken dass das schon alles recht ernst ist ^^

leute mit altem account tauchen unter ihrem nick auf. viele viele andere unter ihrem angegebenen namen, der meist der echte ist, weil wer hat sich schon die ganzen 1000 seiten bedingungen durchgelesen? ^^


----------



## Doppel-H (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Ok, es tut mir wegen der guten Spiele zwar wirklich leid, aber damit ist Blizzard nach UBI der zweite Publisher, der für mich gestorben ist.
Zuerst die Nachricht, dass es keinen "normalen" LAN-Modus mehr gibt, dann die Geschichte, dass man für Maps aus der Community bezahlen soll und jetzt noch die Aufhebung der Foren-Anonymität.
Dann zock' ich halt, bis das bisherige BattleNet abgeschaltet wird, weiter Warcraft 3 plus Mods online und ab dem Zeitpunkt der Einbindung der alten Titel in das neue BattleNet werden die alten Spiele halt nur noch im LAN gespielt.
Sollen sie Ihre neuen Spiele halt behalten...
Ich hoffe inständig, dass sich die kundenunfreundliche Entwicklung mancher Publisher irgendwann doch noch in den Verkaufszahlen niederschlägt.
Wobei mich die Verkaufszahlen der Titel mit UBI's "always online" ein wenig daran zweifeln lassen...

Grüße von einem Oldschool-Zocker, der definitiv nicht alles mit sich machen läßt!


----------



## Tut_Ench (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

*Man sollte auf jedenfall darauf hinweisen, dass sie die Änderung lediglich auf zukünftige Beiträge auswirkt, d.h. es wird NICHT rückwirkend in allen Posts, die man mal verfasst hat der eigene Name auftauchen.
Es wird auch niemand losgehen, einen Namen eingeben und gucken können, welche Chars derjenige hat, wann er online ist oder wo er wohnt!*

Es schreibt ab dann im Forum nichtmehr der Stufe 1 Ork Hotzenpopel "Boah ihr dämlich noobs, ihr habt doch keine Ahnung", sondern eben Max Mustermann. Ob diese Änderung das Forum entschärft, bleibt abzuwarten, schön wäre es auf jedenfall.

Ich persöhnlich kann nicht verstehen, warum viele da jetzt ausrasten und ihre WoW-Accounts löschen wollen, wer nicht im Forum auftauchen möchte, der soll halt nicht reingehen. Ich für meinen Teil spiele WoW, ich ab den Account nicht, um nur im Forum rumzuhängen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Na, so einfach, wie Blizzard sich das vorstellt, wird das wohl nicht, siehe § 4 TDDSG - Pflichten des Diensteanbieters: "(6) Der Diensteanbieter hat dem Nutzer die Inanspruchnahme von Telediensten und ihre Bezahlung anonym oder unter Pseudonym zu ermöglichen, soweit dies technisch möglich und zumutbar ist. Der Nutzer ist über diese Möglichkeit zu informieren." 




JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Gekniffen sind jedenfalls alle WOW-Spieler mit bestehenden Accounts, wenn sie damals ihre Daten in "gutem Glaube" eingegeben haben und es jetzt zu dieser Änderung der Nutzungsbedingungen kommen sollte.


   Das hat nichts mit "in gutem Glauben" zu tun, sondern mit der Zahlweise. Sobald man seine Bankdaten eingibt, muss man auch seinen richtigen Namen verwenden.



> Außerdem würde dann bei vielen weiblichen Charaktern ein echter männlicher Name stehen     .


Die "Aufregung über das Geschlecht des Spielcharakters konnte ich noch nie nachvollziehen.
Als ob nur Frauen Tomb Raider spielen würden ...


----------



## lamora (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Thumps up! Deshalb funktioniert doch facebook so gut!


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Doppel-H schrieb:


> Ok, es tut mir wegen der guten Spiele zwar wirklich leid, aber damit ist Blizzard nach UBI der zweite Publisher, der für mich gestorben ist.
> Zuerst die Nachricht, dass es keinen "normalen" LAN-Modus mehr gibt, dann die Geschichte, dass man für Maps aus der Community bezahlen soll und jetzt noch die Aufhebung der Foren-Anonymität.
> Dann zock' ich halt, bis das bisherige BattleNet abgeschaltet wird, weiter Warcraft 3 plus Mods online und ab dem Zeitpunkt der Einbindung der alten Titel in das neue BattleNet werden die alten Spiele halt nur noch im LAN gespielt.
> Sollen sie Ihre neuen Spiele halt behalten...
> ...


Naja, ich finde Du übertreibst ein wenig  Ich bin auch Old School, ganz nebenbei. Das ganze Ubi-Dilemma kann ich auch durchaus nachvollziehen (obwohl selbst da übertrieben wird -> auch für die Spiele gibt es Cracks die man sich bei Server-Abschaltung ziehen könnte).

Das man für User-Maps zahlen soll ist an mir vorbei gegangen, das wäre aber übel! Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht.

Allerdings sehe ich nicht wo hier (bei diesem Thema) das Problem ist. Dann benutzt man die Blizzard Foren halt weniger und überlegt ein wenig mehr bevor man postet wenn man sie benutzt.

Und LAN-Modus? Wer braucht einen LAN Modus wenn man ein Battle-Net mir funktionierendem LAN Modus hat? Die Raubkopierer? Ich schätze mal daß alle die 7 Stunden am Tag ein Online Game zocken eine Flat haben (aber selbst ohne Flat ist ein Dauerzocker mit 1 GB im Monat für ein Online Game mehr als gut bedient)


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Vordack schrieb:


> Die Internet-Anonymität ist mMn eine der schlimmsten Dinge im Netz. Dadurch wird jeder kleine Dreikäsehoch der sich im RL nichts traut zum obszönen Choleriker und niemand denkt daß sein Benehmen auch Konsequenzen mit sich führt.



dann geh doch mal mit _gutem_ beispiel voran und lege dir hier einen account mit deinem echten namen an.


----------



## Saikano (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Also manche kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Es klingt bei den meisten Posts bisher so, das alle Angst um ihr Flame-Foren-Accs haben. 

Und Worrel: Dein Paragraphen-Zitat geht Blizz eh am .... vorbei. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, das es ja bereits vorher bekannt ist. Das heisst wer die Spiele zoggt, gibt sich damit einverstanden.

Also ich werde kein Problem mit der RealID haben. Und solche hochgespielten Szenarien von wegen "Der Arbeitgeber googlet danach was ich spiel" ist völlig übertrieben meiner Meinung nach. Der AG hat in den meisten Fällen was besseres zu tun...


So und nun: Let the flame war begin...


----------



## Doppel-H (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

@Vordack: Wofür man einen LAN-Modus, welcher nicht nur online funktioniert braucht, kann ich dir sagen.
Ich habe hier zwar max. 1MBit zur Verfügung, was auch für zwei Spieler reicht um gleichzeitig über das Internet zu zocken, aber wenn wir hier unsere privaten LAN's mit 4 - 6 Freunden machen wird das wohl keinesfalls mehr reichen. 

@Worrel: Bist du sicher, dass der Paragraph auch Gültigkeit hat, wenn der Anbieter, wie im Fall von Blizzard bspw. aus den USA stammt?


----------



## ANGrizzly (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Starcraft 2 gerade Storniert, nicht mit mir Blizzard, einfach nur lächerlich was die ATM gerade abziehen!!!!!!!


----------



## Saikano (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Vordack schrieb:


> Doppel-H schrieb:
> 
> 
> > , dass man für Maps aus der Community bezahlen soll
> ...


Vorher informieren. Man MUSS nicht zahlen. Aber der Modder / Creator der Map kann etwas verlangen. Und dann zieht das Prinzip: Es ist nur ein Angebot, musst es ja nicht kaufen.

Btw: Es wird nicht nur Maps geben. Der Galaxy Editor kann EINIGES mehr. Einfach mal auf Youtube gucken .


----------



## excitusz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Solange das nicht für vorherige Post gilt, gottzeidank ist ja lales in Butter, den sobald man meinen echten Namen sehen kann ,vorallem weil mein name in der stadt in der ich Wohne einzigartig ist, werde ich wohl leider nie mehr in einen Blizzard Forum posten, ich hab viel zu viel schiss das meiN Arbeitgeber oder das AMT oder irgendwelche Leute da reingucken und lesen und wissen was ich Poste um wie viel uhr ect, das geht nur mich was an und daher byer Forum.

Ich hoffe das die das nicht auf das Arsenal mit beziehen bzw Charakter.
zb
Charakter MustermannderSchurke
von
Herr Mustermann Wolf


oder so, weil dann muss ich leider mein account einfrieren mit dem namen, da ich sonst keinen job mehr bekomme aus spieelrischen langzeitgründen...


Aber erlich gesagt, ich glaube das wirdn icht kommen, das wird noch viel Portest geben ,mehr als jetzt. spätetsens wenn die ersten Leute ihren job verlieren in ein Heim eingewiesen werden oder in der Schule, ja vorallem da, ausgerenzt werden als WoW Suchtis....^^


----------



## Tut_Ench (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



ANGrizzly schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 gerade Storniert, nicht mit mir Blizzard, einfach nur lächerlich was die ATM gerade abziehen!!!!!!!


Du verzichtest auf das wohl beste RTS der nächsten Jahre, weil in zukünftigen Forenposts dein richtiger Name auftaucht? Das nenne ich mal kurios.
Ich spiel seit Jahren WoW und werd es auch weiterhin tun, mir ist doch schnuppe, was die da im Forum machen, da poste ich sowieso extrem selten, denn auf 1 konstruktiven Post fallen mindestens 100 Idiotenposts. Wer für eine ehrliche und konstruktive Antwort ins Blizzardforum geht, dem ist nichtmehr zu helfen...leider.


----------



## Tut_Ench (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



excitusz schrieb:


> Solange das nicht für vorherige Post gilt, gottzeidank ist ja lales in Butter, den sobald man meinen echten Namen sehen kann ,vorallem weil mein name in der stadt in der ich Wohne einzigartig ist, werde ich wohl leider nie mehr in einen Blizzard Forum posten, ich hab viel zu viel schiss das meiN Arbeitgeber oder das AMT oder irgendwelche Leute da reingucken und lesen und wissen was ich Poste um wie viel uhr ect, das geht nur mich was an und daher byer Forum.
> 
> Ich hoffe das die das nicht auf das Arsenal mit beziehen bzw Charakter.
> zb
> ...


*Nein, es geht nicht auf vorherigen Posts.*

Blizzard hat selber gesagt, dass es technisch nicht möglich ist die RealID rückwirkend einzusetzen, es zählt lediglich auf das, was man ab Releasedatum von Starcraft/Cataclysm in die Foren postet.
Wie jetzt auch muss man einen bevorzugten Charakter auswählen, der zum Namen angezeigt wird.

Bei jedem Forenpost steht dann halt nichtmehr SuperslayerX, sondern Max Müller Charakter: SuperslayerX und das wars, keine weiteren, persöhnlichen Informationen oder dergleichen. Keine Emailadresse, Alter, Schuhgröße, Heimatort, etc. Nur vor und Nachname.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Saikano schrieb:


> Und Worrel: Dein Paragraphen-Zitat geht Blizz eh am .... vorbei. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, das es ja bereits vorher bekannt ist. Das heisst wer die Spiele zoggt, gibt sich damit einverstanden.


Nur, weil es in den neuen Nutzungsbedingungen steht, die man vorher abgenickt hat, heißt das nicht, daß man nicht dagegen vorgehen kann.

Wenn zB einige Floskeln darin sind, die man beim besten Willen nicht dort erwartet oder die gegen das Gesetzt verstoßen, ist dieser Teil (oder der ganze Vertrag?) nichtig.




> Und solche hochgespielten Szenarien von wegen "Der Arbeitgeber googlet danach was ich spiel" ist völlig übertrieben meiner Meinung nach. Der AG hat in den meisten Fällen was besseres zu tun...


"Ein Viertel der deutschen Unternehmer überprüft Bewerber im Internet, ..."

"... suchen 28 Prozent der befragten Unternehmen gezielt im Internet nach Informationen über Bewerber." 

"Bevor ein Bewerbungsgespräch zustande kommt, durchforsten fast 50 Prozent der Personaler das Social Web nach Hinweisen zu den Bewerbern."




Doppel-H schrieb:


> @Worrel: Bist du sicher, dass der Paragraph auch Gültigkeit hat, wenn der Anbieter, wie im Fall von Blizzard bspw. aus den USA stammt?


Nein, inaL.
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man als Firma sämtliche Dateschutzbedenken komplett in den Wind schießen kann, nur weil man sich im Ausland befindet.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Wie jetzt auch muss man einen bevorzugten Charakter auswählen, der zum Namen angezeigt wird.


   Nein, das Anzeigen eines Charakters zusätzlich zu dem Real Namen ist optional. (Quelle)


----------



## ANGrizzly (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> ANGrizzly schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Starcraft 2 gerade Storniert, nicht mit mir Blizzard, einfach nur lächerlich was die ATM gerade abziehen!!!!!!!
> ...


Ja, aber aus nur einem Grund, damit Blizzard merkt das sie atm den Falschen Weg gehen .....


----------



## Saikano (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

@Worrel:

Tolle Links. Kann auch sein das es bei uns alles ein bissl anders abläuft. Gerade weil ich in der IT-Branche tätig bin. Da gab es schon mal tage da hat man zum Mittag auch über Games geredet (sogar der Chef). 

Zumal deine Links sich nur auf Facebook und andere Social Web Dinger beziehen. Das Battle.Net 2.0 würde ich nicht dazu zählen. Da es eig auch nur denen zugänglich ist, die dort angemeldet sind. Ergo müsste der Ag sich dann auch ein Game zulegen.


----------



## swk1100 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Ich hab kein Prob mit Real ID mein richtiger Name ist MAX MUSTER....


----------



## Walex (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Was machen denn die armen Trolle dann? Werden sie aussterben? Ich fürchte nicht...


----------



## Doppel-H (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Saikano schrieb:


> @Worrel:
> 
> Tolle Links. Kann auch sein das es bei uns alles ein bissl anders abläuft. Gerade weil ich in der IT-Branche tätig bin. Da gab es schon mal tage da hat man zum Mittag auch über Games geredet (sogar der Chef).
> 
> Zumal deine Links sich nur auf Facebook und andere Social Web Dinger beziehen. Das Battle.Net 2.0 würde ich nicht dazu zählen. Da es eig auch nur denen zugänglich ist, die dort angemeldet sind. Ergo müsste der Ag sich dann auch ein Game zulegen.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, was du da schreibst.
Foren zu durchforsten und zu lesen ist auch für nicht angemeldete und registrierte Leute möglich.
Und natürlich kannst du dann auch die Namen bzw. die Nicknames der Poster sehen.
Eine Suchmaschine wie Google findet dann auf jeden Fall deinen Beitrag!


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Bonkic schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Internet-Anonymität ist mMn eine der schlimmsten Dinge im Netz. Dadurch wird jeder kleine Dreikäsehoch der sich im RL nichts traut zum obszönen Choleriker und niemand denkt daß sein Benehmen auch Konsequenzen mit sich führt.
> ...


Ich bin auf jeder Seite mit meinem richtigen Namen angemeldet, da habe ich keine Probleme mit.

Wenn Du meinst daß ich mich hier mit meinem richtigen Namen im Forum anmelden soll, BEEEP 

Ich habe meinen zweiten Absatz ja nicht umsonst geschrieben


----------



## CRIM50N (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



swk1100 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Prob mit Real ID mein richtiger Name ist MAX MUSTER....


welch zufall sind wir verwandt ? Mein Name lautet ebenfalls Max Mustermann
oder aber Asch Lock, Ir Idioden, Vär Aschd, Shic Blicaad oder Blaibä Liba Ahnunym


----------



## swk1100 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



CRIM50N schrieb:


> swk1100 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab kein Prob mit Real ID mein richtiger Name ist MAX MUSTER....
> ...


oder Richterin Barbara Salesch oder saddam hussein oder einfach nur MAX Power ...lol


----------



## Hasselrot (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Saikano schrieb:


> Und solche hochgespielten Szenarien von wegen "Der Arbeitgeber googlet danach was ich spiel" ist völlig übertrieben meiner Meinung nach. Der AG hat in den meisten Fällen was besseres zu tun...
> 
> 
> So und nun: Let the flame war begin...


Dann unterschätzt du aber die heutigen Arbeitgeber. Es gab hier schonmal nen Bericht darüber, dass bereits ein recht großer Teil der Arbeitgeber nach den Namen googlet. Ist eigentlicht die einfachste Methode um etwas über den Arbeitnehmer zu erfahren. Sogar solche Sachen, die bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch nicht zum Vorschein kommen.

Und in einer Zeit (und vor allem in einem Land), wo sogar Politiker Hetzkampagnen gegen "Killerspiele" führen, möcht ich nicht, dass mein potenzieller Arbeitgeber einen Foreneintrag von mir liest, in der ich ein gefundenes Diablo 3 Schwert "richtig gut zum Metzeln finde"


----------



## cryer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Sollen halt die dann mit Vor- und Nachnamen postenden Blizzard Mitarbeiter in den Foren Hilfestellungen geben und Diskussionen über Inhalte führen.
Clever von Blizzard: mundtote Forenuser, weil diese sich zurückziehen, um ihren Namen nicht im Forum zu lesen.
Sicherlich ein schöner Gedanke, wenn man bisher im Job mal eben schnell ins Forum konnte, dort ein paar Kommentare abgab und danach weiter arbeitete--> mit dem realen Namen kann man das vergessen. Das Risiko, dass jemandem im Betrieb die Online Aktivitäten auffallen und nicht gefallen wird zu groß.
Sicherlich hilft die neue Methode gegen den teilweise kruden Umgangston: wo niemand postet wird auch niemand rüde auftreten... Ob das der Sinn von Foren ist? ...


----------



## nonamenolife (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Wenn du in Wow bei deinem Account nicht deine richtigen Daten angibst, könntest du ziemliche Probleme bekommen. Denn wenn irgendwas mal mit deinem Account ist, dann überprüfen die die Daten mit deinen Ausweisdaten und wenn die nicht übereinstimmen, könnte es ärger geben. Hab ich selber schon erlebt, zum Glück habe ich ausnahmsweise mal alles korrekt angegeben gehabt 

Damit wollen sie Accountsharing und den Verkauf und das Stehlen von Accounts so gut wie möglich eingrenzen...

Und zum Thema:
Ich glaube, ich würde nie wieder was im Fourm schreiben, wenn ich es nur noch mit meinem richtigen Namen machen könnte (und ich schreibe hauptsächlich wirklich vernünftige Dinge)...aber andererseits würde das Lesen des Froums dann viel mehr Sinn machen, weil es sicher viiiiiiieel weniger Schrott-Beiträge geben würde


----------



## AvalonAsh (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Das ist die wahrscheinlich dümmste Idee, die Blizzard jemals umgesetzt hat. Ja, es ist ein Schritt gegen Trollgeposte - aber es sind auch gleich 100 Schritte übers Ziel hinaus in die falsche Richtung. 

Denn wo liegt der unterschied, ob ich in Foren immer mit dem gleichen fiktiven Namen posten muss oder mit meinem echten?
Fremden Leuten gegenüber ist das völlig egal, erst wenn dieser echte Name mit anderen Teilen meiner Persönlichkeit und Lebensumgebung in Verbindung gebracht wird, entsteht daraus ein Abschreckungseffekt.

Über einen Forenkommentar von mir, würden andere User also meinen realen Namen erfahren und könnten mich gleich mal ausführlich googeln oder naheliegend natürlich bei Facebook suchen. Dann gibts gleich noch Wohnort, Bild, Alter, Bildungs- und Beziehungsstand sowie Freunde und Interessen obendrauf. Na das wird ja ein Fest für all die Forentrolle, die dann doch irgendwie einen Fake-Namen durchkriegen, wenn sie jeden Beitrag erstmal mit "du bist voll hässlich", "werd erstmal 18", "deine Freundin sieht aus wie nen Kerl" und anderen dann leicht recherchierbaren Nettigkeiten ausschmücken können. 

Klar kann man Facebook in der Anzeige für Fremde reduzieren - sollte man wahrscheinlich sowieso tun. Aber sollte man sich dazu gezwungen fühlen, weil man sich sonst von dem Spaten, der grade bei Starcraft II ein richtig schlechter Verlierer war, verfolgt fühlen muss? Und was ist mit dem umgekehrten Weg? Können Chefs ja gleich mal prüfen wie viele WoW Chars der Bewerber oder Mitarbeiter so hat und wie viel Zeit er mit denen verbringt. 
Oder wer wünscht sich in Zukunft keine Schulsituation ala: "Ja die Tests waren alle nicht so toll. Bei Jens, Martin und Dennis wundert mich das aber gar nicht, wenn die am Tag vor der Klausur stundenlang gezockt haben statt zu lernen."

Die echten Namen gehen einfach zu weit. 
Warum nicht wie bei Steam?
Da hat man einen festen Accountnamen, den man echten Freunden einfach mitteilen kann und unter dem man reinen gaming-Kontakten über alle Spiele hinweg bekannt ist. Da kann man aber selbst noch entscheiden bei welchem Steam-Freund man dann im Gespräch den Schleier zur realen ID lüften möchte. So eine Entscheidung gehört einem einfach nicht von Blizzard verweigert.


----------



## El-Nooby (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Tja, ich weiß schon warum ich bei keinem der Social Network dienste angemeldet bin. Über mich gibt es leider absolut nix im Internet zu googeln. Ich hab eine Email Adresse und das war es auch schon.

Und auch die RealID Geschichte sehe ich persönlich recht entspannt. Da ich niemanden, in meine Freundesliste aufnehmen werde und nix in den Foren posten werde, erfährt auch niemand meinen echten Namen. Ich spiele einfach nur den Single- und Multiplayermodus und fertig. Und selbt wenn jemand meinen echten Namen herausfindet, was gibt es schon über Homer J. Simpson zu berichten. Ich arbeite in einem AKW und habe drei Kinder, die in den letzen Jahren kein deut Älter geworden sind.   

Aber gutheißen tue ich den Schritt von Blizzard trotzdem nicht. Aber bei den Amis und Ihrer Doppelmoral wundert mich eh nix mehr.

Gruß El-Nooby


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Hm, ich versteh das Problem nicht. Genau genommen werden Foren jetzt der realen Welt gleich gesetzt. Den Lehrer hat es nicht zu kümmern, ob Jens, Martin und Dennis den Abend vorher gezockt haben - oder statdessen irgendwas anderes gemacht haben. Die Eltern in der Situation wahrscheinlich schon. 

Es wird doch lediglich das Internet an die Regeln des normalen Lebens angepasst. Ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeiten als es im Internet grad losging und jeder Hartspacken in jedem Chat meinte die ultimative Sau rauslassen zu können weil man ja so anoynm ist. Es hat lange gebraucht bis einige von denen begriffen haben, dass man auch im internet dank IP-Adresse un Co. nicht halb so anonym ist wie man denkt. Ich finde es konsequent. Es ist ja auch nichts anderes als in Sozial-Networks, auch da frage ich mich, was das für Leute mit Fake-Namen sind. Wenn man sich ausleben möchte, also etwas von sich ausleben - was nicht unbedingt in den anderen Teil des Lebens gehört, - zugegeben, dann wirds schwierig. Man zahlt ja auch im Bordell nicht mit der Familien-Visa . Aber generell, sollten man sich in Foren genauso verhalten, wie man es ohne jede Anonymität tun würde. Für mich macht es z.B. überhaupt keinen Unterschied,... ich schreibe nichts ins Blizzard Forum was mich in irgendeinerweise kompromittieren würde / wird. Auch wird es niemals meiner Laufbahn im Wege stehen. Kein Arbeitgeber der meinen Namen googelt wird davon schockiert sein - wenn er denn den Bezug zu mir ohne Foto herstellen kann - dass ich ein Strategiespiel spiele und mich in den dazugehörigen Foren über Strategien der einzelnen Rassen auslasse. Das finde ich nicht halb so gefährlich wie Sozial-Netwoorks, welche mit Partyfotos gespickt jedem potentiellen Arbeitgeber schon vor ab ermöglichen das "Sauf-Verhalten" meiner neuen Angestellten zu beobachten. Das ist bitter. 

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich sowas gut finde. Es nimmt vielen Menschen den Mut etwas doofes zutun wenn sie dabei nicht anonym sind. Das einzige was Blizzard nun wirklich! sicher stellen muss, ist das es nicht Fake-Accounts regnet. Sonst sind die ehrlichen Leute nachher wirklich die ähm ge.... benachteiligten. 
Wenn es dort nur noch lauter John Smith gibt, dann würde ich mir auch überlegen, ob das alles noch Sinn macht. 

Wie gesagt, insgesamt eine gute idee - wie ich finde... die Umsetzung wird entscheiden, wie gut sie wirklich ist.


----------



## thurius (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

endlich mal ne neuerung die man in jeden forum und newskommentaren einführen sollte

post wie


> Hey Jau Kotick.....Eigentlich solltest du auch mal zum Toiletten
> hersteller schielen in die du täglich reinkackst..Immer bis DU es der
> dort seinen haufen setzt...Sollte wirklich extra entlohnt werden!
> 
> ...


oder bei einigen warezpost hier auf pcgames würde einige nicht mehr so laut umschreien das sie sich spiele illegal besorgen


----------



## nonamenolife (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:


> Auch wird es niemals meiner Laufbahn im Wege stehen. Kein Arbeitgeber der meinen Namen googelt wird davon schockiert sein - wenn er denn den Bezug zu mir ohne Foto herstellen kann - dass ich ein Strategiespiel spiele und mich in den dazugehörigen Foren über Strategien der einzelnen Rassen auslasse.



Na ja, wenn du z.B einen etwas tuntigen männlichen Nachtlfen spielst und dein Boss ein cooler Ork von der Horde ist, dann könntest du schon Probleme bekommen, wenn das rauskommt!


----------



## Exar-K (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Zum einen sortiert es viele geistig Degenerierte aus, die meinen sich nur aufgrund ihrer Anonymität im Netz wie die Axt im Walde benehmen zu können, zum anderen kann damit aber auch viel Schindluder getrieben werden.

Auf jeden Fall werden die Blizzard-Foren zukünftig aber deutlich leerer sein.


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



nonamenolife schrieb:


> kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch wird es niemals meiner Laufbahn im Wege stehen. Kein Arbeitgeber der meinen Namen googelt wird davon schockiert sein - wenn er denn den Bezug zu mir ohne Foto herstellen kann - dass ich ein Strategiespiel spiele und mich in den dazugehörigen Foren über Strategien der einzelnen Rassen auslasse.
> ...


Jetzt reichts aber! Als Nachtelf würde ich nie zu einem Arbeitgeber der nen Ork spielt gehen. Irgendwo muß man ma ne Grenze ziehen!


----------



## thurius (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum in dem man annonym Sachen machen kann, die man sich sonst nicht trauen würde. Beleidigungen, Anfeindungen und "Spiele" mit und über Dritte sind doch an der Tagesordnung

Ich finde, man solte sowohl real wie auch virtuell hinter dem stehen, was man tut. Mit all seinen Konsequenzen. Und der reale Name kann dazu führen, daß die User wieder respektvoller miteinander umgehen.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



thurius schrieb:


> Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum in dem man annonym Sachen machen kann, die man sich sonst nicht trauen würde. Beleidigungen, Anfeindungen und "Spiele" mit und über Dritte sind doch an der Tagesordnung
> 
> Ich finde, man solte sowohl real wie auch virtuell hinter dem stehen, was man tut. Mit all seinen Konsequenzen. Und der reale Name kann dazu führen, daß die User wieder respektvoller miteinander umgehen.


Auf der einen Seite hast Du recht.
Man sollte hinter dem stehen, was man macht.
Und zwar egal mit welchem Namen.

Ich finds aber schon bissl Mühsam, wenn der richtige Name im Internet gebraucht wird.
Dadurch wird man relativ schnell gefunden, wenn nach einem Gesucht wird. 

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass niemand wirklich Anonym im Internet ist.
Aber wenn man dann gleich das Posting von Max Mustermann über Google findet...


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:


> Hm, ich versteh das Problem nicht. Genau genommen werden Foren jetzt der realen Welt gleich gesetzt.



du läufst also immer mit einem namensschild herum? interessant...


----------



## MrBigX (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Um im Internet gefunden zu werden ist schon bischen mehr als der Name nötig, insbesondere in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es meistens mehr als eine Person mit einem bestimmten Namen (Vor- und Nachname) gibt.


----------



## wuluwuli (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



McDrake schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum in dem man annonym Sachen machen kann, die man sich sonst nicht trauen würde. Beleidigungen, Anfeindungen und "Spiele" mit und über Dritte sind doch an der Tagesordnung
> ...


Ich finde du hast völlig recht.
Die Idee an sich wäre ja nicht so schlecht um das Niveau in solchen Foren etwas anzuheben und vermutlich würden auch Beleidigungen oder ähnliches zurückgehen.

Doch bald wird man auf so Seiten wie 123people auch alle Kommentare in solchen Foren sehen.
Wenn man sich die Seite mal ansieht, findet man schon Amazon Wunschlisten, Facebook und Myspace Accounts und alles was sonst noch im Internet über eine Person zu finden ist.

Ich finde es nicht gut wenn ich zu jedem Menschen der in solchen Foren aktiv ist auf Knopfdruck und ohne Anstrengung alles finden kann um mir so ein Bild von einer Person zu machen die man gar nicht kennt.
Das macht es für zukünftige Arbeitgeber, Behörden etc. schon sehr einfach ...

Also "Anonymität" im Internet halte ich für durchaus wichtig. Im echten Leben weis auch nicht jeder was ich mit Person XY rede


----------



## wuluwuli (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



McDrake schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum in dem man annonym Sachen machen kann, die man sich sonst nicht trauen würde. Beleidigungen, Anfeindungen und "Spiele" mit und über Dritte sind doch an der Tagesordnung
> ...


Ich finde du hast völlig recht.
Die Idee an sich wäre ja nicht so schlecht um das Niveau in solchen Foren etwas anzuheben und vermutlich würden auch Beleidigungen oder ähnliches zurückgehen.

Doch bald wird man auf so Seiten wie 123people auch alle Kommentare in solchen Foren sehen.
Wenn man sich die Seite mal ansieht, findet man schon Amazon Wunschlisten, Facebook und Myspace Accounts und alles was sonst noch im Internet über eine Person zu finden ist.

Ich finde es nicht gut wenn ich zu jedem Menschen der in solchen Foren aktiv ist auf Knopfdruck und ohne Anstrengung alles finden kann um mir so ein Bild von einer Person zu machen die man gar nicht kennt.
Das macht es für zukünftige Arbeitgeber, Behörden etc. schon sehr einfach ...

Also "Anonymität" im Internet halte ich für durchaus wichtig. Im echten Leben weis auch nicht jeder was ich mit Person XY rede


----------



## Theojin (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Wer garantiert dir denn, das Geschriebenes unter deinem Namen auch von einem selber kommt. Grade bei WoW und der nicht vorhandenen Accountsicherheit der Blizzardaccounts. Da kommt ein Hacker und macht sich den Spaß, im Forum unter deinem Klarnamen jede Menge Scheiss, also auch strafbare Inhalte zu posten.

Den Schaden hast du, dein Name steht drüber, selbst wenn die Blizzardmoderatoren ( nicht das dieses faule Pack sowas machen würde ) deine Posts löschen würde, dein Name und dein Ruf wäre zumindest dort ruiniert.

Klar, das passiert nicht jedem, aber es gibt genug Leute, deren Accounts schon gehackt worden sind.


Dieses typische Reglementieren von Dingen die Spaß machen ist aber eine der perverseren Seiten der Menschheit. Man hat etwas das Spaß macht, und schon überlegt man sich Mittel und Wege um eben diesen Spaß zu zerstören und einzuschränken.
Scheiss Technologiezeitalter.


----------



## Elbart (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



thurius schrieb:


> Ich finde, man solte sowohl real wie auch virtuell hinter dem stehen, was man tut. Mit all seinen Konsequenzen. Und der reale Name kann dazu führen, daß die User wieder respektvoller miteinander umgehen.


Nickchange, hop, hop.


----------



## thurius (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Elbart schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde, man solte sowohl real wie auch virtuell hinter dem stehen, was man tut. Mit all seinen Konsequenzen. Und der reale Name kann dazu führen, daß die User wieder respektvoller miteinander umgehen.
> ...



antrag auf namesänderung liegt schon beim standesamt


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Bonkic schrieb:


> kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm, ich versteh das Problem nicht. Genau genommen werden Foren jetzt der realen Welt gleich gesetzt.
> ...



Nein, aber ich verhalte mich so als würde ich u. ich tu nichts, wo mich ein Bezug zu meinem Namen stören könnte. Ich ziehe keine schwarzen Klamotten an, - mit einer düsteren Kapuze im Gesicht und Werfe Steine auf Ordnungshüter oder dergleichen. Von daher ist es vollkommen egal, ob mein Name bekannt ist oder nicht. Ich könnte ebenso mit einem Namensschild Abends in Disco gehen. Für mich hat die Internet-Anonymität damit geendet, dass ich eigentlich in so ziemlich jedem Onlineprofil auf eine meiner .de Domains verlinke... und spätestens damit isses vorbei mit dem großen Anonymen Internet (einschließlich Adresse un Co). Und das tu ich seit bestimmt 10 Jahren. Also für mich ist wirklich sowas von egal. Wenn jemand meint er habe ein Problem mit mir, - und ich gebe ihm Grund das mit mir auszutragen, dann kann er gerne meine Adresse heraus finden sich in sein Auto setzen und den Weg aufnehmen. Bis jetzt ist das noch nicht passiert - aber wenn es passiert, dann nehme ich das gerne in Kauf. Und eben weil ich das weiss, - tu ich nichts, was jemanden entsprechenden Anlass geben könnte. Punkt. Und damit fahre ich seit Jahren gut. 

Zu den anderen Beiträgen: Ich würde ausschließlich für Hordenorientierte Arbeitgeber arbeiten


----------



## thurius (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Was hat freie Meinungsäußerung bitte mit Nicknames zu tun? Wer sich 
durch sowas einschränken lässt, weil sein Name da steht, der hat 
schlicht den Knall nicht mehr gehört und von "freier Meinungsäußerung" 
keine Ahnung!





Was einige meinen ist wohl eher, dass es freie Meinungsäußerung in sofern 
einschränkt, dass man nicht mehr "frei" jeden beleidigen und rumflamen 
darf. Aber schau euch vielleicht mal den Artikel genauer an: Das darf man
 auch so schon nicht!





Sorry, aber für mich ist das ein reines "Mimimimi.. Ich kann nicht mehr 
'anonym' flamen!", zumindest was das WoW-Forum betrifft. Freie Meinungsäußerung heißt eben auch, dass man sich zu erkennen gibt. 
Was meins ihr, warum man bei ePetitionen für den Bundestag eure Adresse 
und euren echten Namen angeben musst um teilzunehmen?


ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir so einen Schritt auch hier im Forum 
wünschen. Ich denke das würde doch einige Trolle hier abschrecken. In 
vielen Internet-Foren ist es leider kaum möglich, sachlich zu 
diskutieren, weil immer diese anonymen, beleidigenden, herumstänkernden 
Trolle dazwischenfunken. Es weiß ja niemand, wer dahinter steckt. 
Müssten die alle unter ihrem echten Namen hier schreiben, sähe die Sache
 zum großen Teil schon anders aus denke ich.


----------



## nsq (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Naja, da SC2 kein MMO ist werde ich da halt nen Phantasienamen angeben. Und ne Phantasieadresse. Bli$$ard gehen meine Realdaten NICHTS an!


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



thurius schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir so einen Schritt auch hier im Forum
> wünschen. Ich denke das würde doch einige Trolle hier abschrecken. In
> vielen Internet-Foren ist es leider kaum möglich, sachlich zu
> diskutieren, weil immer diese anonymen, beleidigenden, herumstänkernden
> ...


Ich wäre dann hier auch weg.
Wenns in einem Forum zu viele Trolle gibt, dann ist das Forum schlecht geführt.
Wenn ein Bernd scheisse schreibt, dann wird er gebannt. Und dank der IP 
kommt er dann auch nicht wieder so schnell rein. Eben weil hier 
moderiert wird.
Aus.

Bin ja schon relativ lange hier unterwegs, hatte aber noch nie das Bedürfnis, den richtigen Namen der User hier zu wissen.
Wozu auch?
Wenn möglich ists noch ein Kunde von mir... oder ärger


----------



## Nihiletex (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



nsq schrieb:


> Naja, da SC2 kein MMO ist werde ich da halt nen Phantasienamen angeben. Und ne Phantasieadresse. Bli$$ard gehen meine Realdaten NICHTS an!


Dann hoffe ich mal das du nie den Support in Anspruch nehmen musst.
"Ja, Mustermann hier, mit meinem Bnet Account stimmt was nicht"
"Tut mir Leid, aber der Account ist auf den Namen Lecker Wurstwasser registriert, da können wir ihnen leider nicht helfen."
"Aber der gehört mir, ich kenn das password und zahle auch dafür!"
"Also haben sie den Account von einem anderen Spieler gekauft? Das ist leider gegen unsere TOS und sie werden nun vom Support ausgeschlossen. Einen schönen Tag noch."

Wer denkt soetwas gibts nicht, bei EA Spielen ist das längst gang und gäbe. Wenn der Support da erfährt das du das Spiel z.B. nicht vom Shop sondern von Ebay hast wird dir der Support gesperrt.


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

das erste glückliche und verdiente opfer wurde der community manager 
bashiok der beweisen wollte wie ungefährlich das ganze eigentlich ist, 
informationen über familienmitglieder, veröffentlichen polizeilich 
erfasster auffälligkeiten, die tatsache das er wohl noch bei mami wohnt 
etc..... waren die folge.
nachzulesen z.b. hier:
http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Americans-are-bad-at-games/Real-Names-on-the-Official-Forums-New-REAL-ID-function


----------



## JLS (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Die Angabe des Realnamens zwingt die Leute nur dazu, ein höheres Niveau beim posten an den Tag zu legen. Ist dem Arbeitgeber sowas von egal ob man nun Starcraft oder Warcraft oder sonstwas spielt. Der kann höchstens feststellen ob man in der Lage ist vernünftig zu kommunizieren und Reife zeigt usw. Für die allermeisten ist es aber sowieso vollkommen egal, da ein Name ohne weitere Angaben wenig bedeutet. Erkennbar wird man erst, wenn man Bilder hochlädt oder sagt, in welchem Kuhdorf man geboren ist.


----------



## Nihiletex (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



JLS schrieb:


> Die Angabe des Realnamens zwingt die Leute nur dazu, ein höheres Niveau beim posten an den Tag zu legen. Ist dem Arbeitgeber sowas von egal ob man nun Starcraft oder Warcraft oder sonstwas spielt. Der kann höchstens feststellen ob man in der Lage ist vernünftig zu kommunizieren und Reife zeigt usw. Für die allermeisten ist es aber sowieso vollkommen egal, da ein Name ohne weitere Angaben wenig bedeutet. Erkennbar wird man erst, wenn man Bilder hochlädt oder sagt, in welchem Kuhdorf man geboren ist.


Wenn du glaubst das ein Potenzieller Arbeitgeber sich nicht dafür interessiert ob der Bewerber nun ein gesellschaftlich recht negativ besetztes Spiel wie WoW spielt liegst du falsch. Im übrigen bietet das auch Raum für Verwechslungen, vorallem wenn der Account vielleicht verkauft wird, oder Kinder ihn benutzen.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



CANN0NF0DDER schrieb:


> das erste glückliche und verdiente opfer wurde der community manager
> bashiok der beweisen wollte wie ungefährlich das ganze eigentlich ist,
> informationen über familienmitglieder, veröffentlichen polizeilich
> erfasster auffälligkeiten, die tatsache das er wohl noch bei mami wohnt
> ...


Das ist ja derb... aber genau darauf läufts hinaus.
Wenn der Name ein wenig aus dem üblichen Rahmen fällt, ists ein leichtes das alles rauszufinden.

Wie gesagt:
Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass man nicht anonym rumsurft.
Aber dass jeder Depp Infos rausbekommen kann, muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist ja derb... aber genau darauf läufts hinaus.Wenn der Name ein wenig aus dem üblichen Rahmen fällt, ists ein leichtes das alles rauszufinden.
> 
> Wie gesagt:
> Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass man nicht anonym rumsurft.
> Aber dass jeder Depp Infos rausbekommen kann, muss ja nicht sein.


   
Moment.

Dazu muss man wissen, das es in Amerika ein offenes System gibt. D.h. jeder kann offizielle Stellen nach bestimmten Nutzern abfragen.

Das System hatte mir ein guter Freund gezeigt, der vor zig Jahren, als er noch zur Schule ging, ein Austauschjahr machte. Die in dem verlinkten Blog Adressen nutzen genau diese Daten, d.h. diese sind für jeden (!) Amerikaner frei zugänglich.

D.h. selbst jetzt noch, nach über zehn Jahren findet man zu seiner Person diese Daten. Sprich wo er gewohnt hat, welche Schule er besucht hat etc.

Facebook: gut, müssen wir nicht drüber reden. Wer hier seine persönlichen Daten hinterlegt, diese für alle (!) frei zugänglich macht, der muss sich über Nachrichten, Pinnwandeinträge etc. nicht wundern. Auch Facebook kann man sperren, so das fremde Dritte eben kein Zugriff haben.

Schaut doch mal nach, was ihr herausfindet, wenn ihr euren Namen bei Google eingebt. 

Bei mir:

0 Treffer
0 Adressen
0 Telefonnummern
0 e-Mail Adressen

Selbst wenn ich diese direkt suche. Das einzige, was ich finde ( und das ist ja auch gewollt ), ist meine Firma.


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

ich finde nen pdf in dem ich als azubi genannt werde, meine auf mich registrierten domains und damit mit hilfe der denic mehr infos als ich überhaupt bock habe das die irgendwer ausm wow forum über mich erhält ....
und auf grundlage der nun bekannten infos kann ich die suche immer mehr eingrenzen und das ziel schließlich in die ecke drängen


----------



## Sam28 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Glücklicherweise hat meinen Namen jemand der viele Schlagzeilen macht als Amateur Fußballer, ansonsten habe ich unter meinem Namen nicht viel gefunden.
Viel schlimmer wäre es wenn sie den Internet Nick rausbekämen, da muss man aufpassen.

Aber das ganze bietet auch Möglichkeiten, schon mal dran gedacht ein ganz anderes Ich zu erfinden für Facebook, Twitter und was es sonst noch so gibt. So kann man dem Arbeitgeber vorgaukeln, man wäre der perfekte Mann für den Job. Oder anderen Leuten sonstwas. Stelle ich mir lustig vor.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Sam28 schrieb:


> Aber das ganze bietet auch Möglichkeiten, schon mal dran gedacht ein ganz anderes Ich zu erfinden für Facebook, Twitter und was es sonst noch so gibt. So kann man dem Arbeitgeber vorgaukeln, man wäre der perfekte Mann für den Job. Oder anderen Leuten sonstwas. Stelle ich mir lustig vor.


Warum soviel Arbeit? Alle (?) Social-Network Seiten bieten umfangreiche Privacy-Settings, warum nimmt man sich keine 5 Minuten Zeit und konfiguriert das 'sauber'?

Wenn man z.B. den Zugriff für 'fremde' Leute sperrt, sind keine Informationen über dich verwertbar. Da muss man sich keine Fake Profil erstellen oder ähnliches, einfach mal in Ruhe Gedanken machen und sich die Einstellungen anschauen.


----------



## Vidaro (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Übrigens hat im Amerikanischen Forum der Blizzard mitarbeiter Bashiok seinen Namen Preisgegeben um die Wogen zu glätten, kurz darauf hatten die ganzen Leute seine Telefonnummer und auch alles über seine Familie... wenn das mal kein eigentor war!

Ich find es schlimm denn eigentlich hat man solche namen genau damit nicht jeder was über einen rausfinden kann!
Übrigens JEDER, auch bei uns, der will kann nur über den namen was rausfinden, dazu braucht man nicht google...


----------



## Doppel-H (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Rabowke schrieb:


> McDrake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist ja derb... aber genau darauf läufts hinaus.Wenn der Name ein wenig aus dem üblichen Rahmen fällt, ists ein leichtes das alles rauszufinden.
> ...


Ist bei mir exakt das gleiche.
Die ersten zwei Einträge betreffen meine Firma, dann kommt nichts mehr.

Lustiger ist es nach meinem Nickname zu suchen.
Da findet man dann als erstes Einträge einer (allerdings leider eher als peinlich zu bezeichnenden) Hamburger Rap-Gang, welche mich auch vor längerer Zeit mal gebeten hat, ob ich ihnen nicht meine zwei auf doppel-h registrierten Domains geben wolle.
Nachdem ich mir auf MySpace dann ein paar Stücke von den Jungs angehört hatte, bekamen sie allerdings als Antwort von mir nur zu hören, dass ich mich bereits Doppel-H genannt habe, als sie noch gar nicht geboren waren!    
Ansonsten gibt es natürlich noch Doppel-H-Stahlträger oder auch, wer kennt es nicht, das Doppel-H-Schaltgetriebe!    
Aber ich schweife ab, worauf ich hinaus will:
Jeder ist selbst dafür verantwortlich, was man über ihn im Internet finden kann!
Und wer freiwillig seinen Realnamen in Foren benutzt, ist es dann auch selbst schuld, wenn halt mehr über ihn zu finden ist.
Von der freiwilligen Benutzung von Facebook und Konsorten mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Zocker4ever (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Wusste ja gar nicht, dass sich nun fast alle großen Entwickler um den "Biggest Asshole Award 2010" streiten.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Rabowke schrieb:


> McDrake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist ja derb... aber genau darauf läufts hinaus.Wenn der Name ein wenig aus dem üblichen Rahmen fällt, ists ein leichtes das alles rauszufinden.
> ...


Mein Name ist x mal bei Google drin... aber ich persönlich nicht.

Hier geht es aber darum (zumindest mir), dass man eben nicht zu wissen braucht, welche Person genau hinter einem Nick steht.
Gib mal Rabowke ein.
Da siehst du dann schon mehr Treffer.
Auch aus diesem Forum raus.
Und darum gehts doch. Um die Verbindungen Nick -> Real Name


----------



## Sirak (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Also wer glaubt, dass das ganze eh nur harmlos ist, der sollte sich mal anschauen, was über den Blizzard-Mitarbeiter der (so dumm war) seinen Namen im Forum angegebn wurde ausgegraben wurde.

http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Americans-are-bad-at-games/Real-Names-on-the-Official-Forums-New-REAL-ID-function

- Lebensgeschichte
- Anzeigen
- Leute werden haufenweise Pizza dort hin bestellen
usw.

Na, wer gibt seinen richtigen Namen noch an??


----------



## Grinsekatze72 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Hmm.

Ich benutze das Forum eh nicht. Wegen des unfassbar schlechten Umgangstons. (Genau der wegen dem diese Realnamen Sache eingeführt wird).
Man hat das Gefühl, in keinem anderen Forum des Netzes tummelt sich eine dermaßen riesige Anzahl Arschlöcher auf einem Haufen. ;-P

Was meinen Realnamen angeht... den findet Google auch zu Hauf. KEINER davon bin ich. Allerdings gibts da einen, der sehr oft auftaucht und mit dem ich gar nicht einverstanden bin. Ein Horror, wenn jemand glauben würde das ich das wäre. Aber was kann ich machen? Der Depp heißt genauso wie ich und hat ein Recht auf seinen Namen. *g*


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Grinsekatze72 schrieb:


> Man hat das Gefühl, in keinem anderen Forum des Netzes tummelt sich eine dermaßen riesige Anzahl Arschlöcher auf einem Haufen. ;-P


Also Heise.de ist in jener Beziehung auch ganz nett


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Welch Nebenwirkungen das Ganze haben kann, hab ich selbst schon erlebt. Hab schon Anrufe von Schüler VZ etc. bekommen und wurde gefragt, warum ich die Leute dort bedrohen würde usw.. Ich dann so: "Häh, ich bin in solchen Sachen nicht mal angemeldet."

Meine Recherchen haben dann ergeben, dass es da jemanden in Deutschland gibt, der genauso heißt wie ich, der überall (Facebook, Schüler VZ und Co.) mit dem Namen angemeldet ist und anscheinend nur Mist macht.

Toll, ne? Wenn der irgendwie scheiße baut, könnten manche denken, ich sei das, nur weil er genauso heißt wie ich.

Wenn ich mich jetzt z.B. irgendwo bewerben würde und der Chef würde im Internet suchen, könnte er dann auch denken, dass ich das sei, obwohl das gar nicht stimmt.


----------



## Maverick1 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Das können die in USA vielleicht bringen, aber mal schaun was die EU machen wird wenn die davon Wind bekommen


----------



## ABK8939475 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Ja bitte, danke Blizzard! Dann registrier ich mich halt mit dem Namen Fred Feuerstein -.-


----------



## lehle (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

ja gut dann wird halt net mehr das blizzard forum dafür benutzt


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Der eigentliche Sinn - aus meiner Sicht - dahinter ist doch, dass man jegliche Kritik an der Firma und an den Spielen unterbinden will. Wenn nämlich jemand seinen realen Namen angeben muss und etwas kritisiert, dann wird er doch von den ganzen Fanboys und den Verantwortlichen an den Pranger gestellt werden.
Da wird sich kaum noch jemand trauen, auch nur irgendwas zu kritisieren.

Und wenn man den realen Namen von jemand weiß, dann ist es auch ganz einfach, die Telefonnummer und Adresse rauszufinden. Bekommen dann die Kritiker demnächst auch noch Telefonterror von den ganzen Fanboys?


----------



## eOP (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

bei der news ist mir auch als erstes google in den sinn gekommen


----------



## Garadorin (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Hier wurde bereits ein Paragraph des Datenschutzgesetzes gepostet und einige User meinen das es Blizzard am ***** vorbeigeht. 

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, man kann nichts unterzeichnen, das einem anderen als einem selbst, das Recht gibt über seine persönliche Daten zu entscheiden.  ( siehe Brandenburgisches Datenschutzgesetz- BbgDSG )

Wenn ein User das nicht möchte, hat er 2 Möglichkeiten, er klagt sein Recht auf Anonymität ein oder ,was wahrscheinlicher ist, wird Blizzard einfach sagen, man muss ja nicht im Forum schreiben.


----------



## Goldmann (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Super !!! endlich mal eine gute Neuerung von Blizzard )


----------



## satchmo (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Einem Thomas Müller (man verzeihe es mir, wenn jemand so heißt  )  kann es eigentlich egal sein. Jede selten Namenskonstellation bedeutet direkte Zuordbarkeit.

Ich benehme mich im Netz, bin dennoch nicht bereit, meinen Real-Name in ein Forum zu posten. Dazu fehlt es mir an Sicherheit. Gerade Blizzard - meine Freundin kann ein Lied davon singen - hat mit geklauten Accounts riesige Probleme. 

Wenn es dumm läuft, versaut jemand anderes meinen (guten) Namen im Netz!

NEIN, DANKE!

EDIT:
Vor allem: Ich habe keine Lust, dass Gott und die Welt, gleich wissen, was meine Hobbies sind, welche Foren ich so nutze usw. 
Blizzard geht hier eindeutig zu weit...


----------



## satchmo (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Goldmann schrieb:


> Super !!! endlich mal eine gute Neuerung von Blizzard )


Dann erkläre doch mal, warum!


----------



## Krampfkeks (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

http://youtu.be/4l1_8wefR7c mehr sag ich dazu nich


----------



## Vanethir (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



satchmo schrieb:


> Goldmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Super !!! endlich mal eine gute Neuerung von Blizzard )
> ...


Mybe ist er einer von Google/Facebook


----------



## Dentagad (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Zocker4ever schrieb:


> Wusste ja gar nicht, dass sich nun fast alle großen Entwickler um den "Biggest Asshole Award 2010" streiten.



Und der Award gewinnt: DIE PC COMMUNITY!
Dank Schwarzkopierer und 
permanent jammerlappen wie dir (keine verallgemeinerung! Aber die die sich angesprochen fühlen...naja, den spruch kennt sicher jeder)




BTT:

Nur
 eine frage der zeit bis das Internet endlich von dem anonymen schmarn 
wegkommt. Das internet ist das einzige medium wo man geistigen dünnpfiff
 posten kann ohne bedenken zu haben auf seine folgen (auch cheater 
idioten die jedes PC spiel inzwischen zerstört haben). Wird Zeit für eine änderung

Kann das ganze nur gut heisen! Auf ein Cheaterfreies B-net2.0 ohne Maphacker!


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Dentagad schrieb:


> Kann das ganze nur gut heisen! Auf ein Cheaterfreies B-net2.0 ohne Maphacker!


  ... und der bisherige BattleNet Account *Wayne *kann als *Max.Mustermann* keinen Maphack mehr nutzen, weil ...?   .


----------



## Krampfkeks (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Dentagad schrieb:


> Zocker4ever schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wusste ja gar nicht, dass sich nun fast alle großen Entwickler um den "Biggest Asshole Award 2010" streiten.
> ...


   Hassu was falsches geraucht?^^
wer kann einen zwingen SEINEN Namen anzugeben? Wer sagt das es jeden namen 1 mal gibt? (ich hab n einzigartigen namen, aber gibt in diesem internet min 5 andere mit exak demselben namen, sprich: Vor mittel und nachnamen) woher sollen sie dann wissen welcher ich bin? zu mir findet man eh nichts privates "im internet" (glaub ich)
nehemn wir an das ganze i-net besteht nur noch aus real namen - warum sollte es keine  cheater mehr geben, ebenso flamer etc?
man hat im Internet zurecht das Recht auf anonymität - wie man es nutzt ist seine sache. 

viel Spaß mit deinem überwachungsstaat hipp hipp hurra gedöns - aber lass das beleidigen (jammerlappen z.B. - hättest du das auch gesagt wenn du nicht anonym wärst?)


----------



## Odin333 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Dentagad schrieb:


> Zocker4ever schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wusste ja gar nicht, dass sich nun fast alle großen Entwickler um den "Biggest Asshole Award 2010" streiten.
> ...


Und wenn du irgend einen russischen Hacker blöd ankuckst, räumt er dein Konto leer.

Naja, es gibt aber leider genug Leute, deren Gedanken nur bis zu eigenen Schädeldecke reichen (wenn überhaupt) - Aso werden sie es wohl durchziehen können.


----------



## VoodooShark (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Dentagad schrieb:


> ...
> Das internet ist das einzige medium wo man geistigen dünnpfiff
> posten kann ohne bedenken zu haben auf seine folgen....


Sry, aber dann hast du noch nie Frontal 21 im TV geguckt.


----------



## Knightwing (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Ok, was man hier teilweise liest ist ja grässlich.

1. "Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum" ach ne - hat die von der Leyen euch das Hirn ausgesaugt? Der Spruch kam schon 1995, war damals falsch und ist es heute noch viel mehr. Du bist quasi nirgends so sehr überwacht und dokumentiert wie im Internet. Also bitte tut uns allen einen Gefallen und lasst den blöden Spruch, der dokumentiert hauptsächlich die geistige Fähigkeit (bzw. das Fehlen letzterer ) des Aussprechenden, Fakten zu hinterfragen anstatt Worthülsen nachzuplappern.

2. "Wer's nicht will, soll das Forum nicht benutzen" - klar, darauf wird's hinauslaufen. Trotzdem ist das unschön, da MMORPGs von ihrer Community leben. Auf den Servern selbst hat diese schon extrem gelitten seit Einführung des LFD -tools (wobei das tool wirklich gut ist). Splittert man jetzt die Community auch noch dadurch, dass die Leute nicht posten wird's noch isolierter.

3. Das Mittel ist absolut unverhältnismäßig. Wäre es nur um die Forentrolle gegangen, hätte man ähnlichen Erfolg gehabt, wenn es für jeden Account einen festen Nick gegeben hätte und alle Posts über diesen einen Nick gelaufen wären. Es steckt also deutlich mehr dahinter - wie bereits angekündigt das erweitern in den Social-games-markt (Farmville e.a.), nicht zuletzt über Facebook-Implementation. Aber anstatt das auch so zu sagen kommt die "es ist besser für die User, dass wir das so machen"-Lüge/Ausrede.

4. Schon jetzt ist es möglich, von RealID-Freunden weitere RealID -Freunde zu sehen. Hat einen kleinen Nutzen (so können sich Freundesnetzwerke schneller zusammenklicken), ist aber für jeden, der auch nur einen Funken an Interesse seiner Privatsphäre hat ein No-Go. Und wenn einer kommt "na dann nimm doch niemanden in die realID-Friendlist" - haha. Erstens wirds genug Gilden geben, wo das Pflicht wird und zweitens wirds eh bald "standard" und man darf sich bald von jedem anhören "warum machst du denn XY nicht".

5. Wenn man schlechtere Privacyeinstellungen (nämlich garkeine) als Facebook hat, sollte man gemerkt haben, dass etwas komplett falsch läuft.

6. Gerade in anbetracht von Punkt 3 ist davon auszugehen, dass das ganze noch weiter geht - die Armory wird wohl das nächste sein. Und will ich, dass jeder Hanswurst sieht, dass ich zum Zeitpunkt XY das oder jenes gemacht habe? Das geht *niemanden* etwas an. Nichtmal weil es etwas "verbotenes" oder "unschönes" sein könnte (bzw. so betrachtet werden könnte). Was ich im privaten mache, geht niemanden etwas an. Bevor jemand kommt mit "mach halt nichts dummes, dann kanns auch keiner sehen" - das war *genau* die Argumentation der StaSi. 

7. Die ganze Argumentation von "du machst im RL doch bestimmte Sachen auch nicht" hinkt massiv. Hauptgrund: Im RL werden die meisten Sachen irgendwann vergessen - im Internet nicht.
Wenn ich in meiner Jugend etwas dummes angestellt habe, dann wird das Gespräch in der Nachbarschaft oder (wo es zutrifft) im Dorf sein. Das kommt selten weiter raus und wird auch dann als "Geschwätz" abgetan. Das Internet vergisst nichts. Da wirst du auch in 20 Jahren noch damit konfrontiert werden, dass du in deiner 12. Klasse zuviel WoW gespielt hast und daher wohl ein schlechteres Abi hast als du haben könntest.

Jetzt kommen wir zu den wirklich kritischen und gefährlichen Punkten: Berufsleben und Stalking.

Sobald dein Klarname mit WoW verbunden ist (oder den Aussagen in den Foren), wirst du *für immer und ewig* stigmatisiert sein. Es gibt genug Datamining-Seiten auf denen solche Infos zusammengesammelt werden (die richtig krassen natürlich nicht für die Allgemeinheit sichtbar). Wenn jeder deiner zukünftigen potentiellen Arbeitgeber lesen kann (und das auch noch in 20-30 Jahren), dass (und was) du in den WoW-Foren geschrieben hast (und sie werden das überprüfen) bzw. wieviel du gespielt hast (hallo Armory), wird dir schneller das Lachen vergehen als dir lieb ist. "So Herr XY, sie hatten also während Ihres Studiums zu lange studiert, wie kam das denn" - "..." - "Ich habe recherchiert und herausgefunden, dass Sie in der Zeit viel zu viel WoW gespielt hatten, so jemand brauchen wir nicht". 
Es gibt gute Gründe, warum Arbeitgeber nicht an medizinische Daten und Infos über Dinge wie Suchtkrankheiten erhalten. Denkt dran: *Das Internet vergisst nicht!*
Klar gibt es den einen oder anderen Chef, der das auch spielt und mit seinen Mitarbeitern drüber redet - *nachdem* er sie eingestellt hat.

Ein zweiter Faktor war z.B. in einem Forum genannt. In dem hatte sich ein Mitglied einer (größeren) schwulen Gilde geäußert. Dort sind eine nicht unerhebliche Menge junger Leute reingegangen, die sich dann so langsam outen konnten. Wäre von außen sichtbar, wer da so einer Gilde beitritt, wäre das wohl nicht mehr möglich - da viele die Gelegenheit erstmal nutzen, anonym zu bleiben ohne Angst vor Repressalien oder körperlicher Gewalt, die Ihnen bei Bekanntwerden entgegen schlagen könnte. Ersetze schwul durch beliebiges anderes soziales "Stigma".

Der schlimmste - weil meiner Meinung nach am weitesten verbreitete - Faktor wäre aber das erleichterte E-Stalking. Es gibt eine Menge Frauen, die online entweder garnicht als Frau wahrgenommen werden wollen oder zumindest allerhöchstens mit dem Vornamen bekannt sein wollen, da leider das Stalkertum unter Zockern doch verbreitet ist (wie auch sonst in der Gesellschaft). 
Da geht es nichtmal um Sachen, die noch kommen könnten - da reicht schon das aktuelle realID-System, das vermutlich bald Pflicht/Standard sein wird in den meisten Gilden. Über den Klarnamen/die E-Mail findet sich dank entsprechend spezialisierter Dienste sehr schnell mehr als gewünscht heraus (da spielen auch illegal verbreitete Datensätze aus irgendwelchen Firmen hinein, da muss garnicht soviel persönlich geschehen) und es kann sehr schnell sehr hässlich werden.

Ich könnte hier noch ewig weiter lamentieren, aber ich glaube für den Anfang sollte das reichen.

Alles in Allem bin ich entsetzt von der Politik, die von Blizzard gefahren wird. Ein längst überfälliges Feature (das es sogar in Everquest gab) - nämlich, dass sich Spieler über Servergrenzen hinweg unterhalten können wird nur über den Umweg eines sehr sehr hässlichen Pferdefußes eingeführt. Das wäre genauso einfach mit einem Pseudonym gegangen, aber Blizz hat andere Ziele.

*TLDR: *Der Weg, den Blizzard einschlägt, ist sehr unschön bis gefährlich, so dass ich sogar als bisher absolut überzeugter Blizzard-Fan (hab mir bisher jedes Spiel gekauft) bis auf weiteres die Finger von Blizzardprodukten lasse (und selbstverständlich als erstes direkt meinen Account gekündigt habe in WoW).


----------



## TheChicky (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Vanethir schrieb:


> satchmo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Goldmann schrieb:
> ...


Nein, er denkt, damit wird das mittlerweile maßlose Trolltum extrem eingeschränkt werden. Und das wird es mit Sicherheit auch werden. Mit allen Nachteilen, die man davon haben könnte. ABER: Es liegt bei jedem selbst, ob er ins Forum schreibt und bei StarCraft und Co seinen tatsächlich echten Namen angiebt, oder nicht. Eben genauso wie bei Facebook und Co.


----------



## Microwave (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Dentagad schrieb:


> Zocker4ever schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wusste ja gar nicht, dass sich nun fast alle großen Entwickler um den "Biggest Asshole Award 2010" streiten.
> ...


  Geniale Idee!

Wegen ein paar Maphackern und Cheater, seine persönliche Sicherheit aufgeben und zum gläsernen User werden!

Denkt bitte nach bevor du 





> geistigen dünnpfiff


postest.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BestZOCKERoffeWORLD (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Au ja, nieder mit der Anonymität im Netz. Für Netzkennummer oder sowas! Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat nicht zu befürchten! 
Man muss halt nur aufpassen, welche Infos man sucht...aber dafür haben wir dann ein paar weniger Trolle! Wenns das nicht wert ist, was dann?! Und ein paar Stalking-Opfer sind der Rede auch nicht wert!


----------



## Grinsekatze72 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Nochmal schnell überprüft, wie häufig Personen mit meinem Realnamen sind.

Es sind Deutschland-weit 20 Personen mit meinem Vor und Nachnamen im Telefonbuch angemeldet,

Leute wie "Hans Müller" habens da besser. Davon gibts 5500 im Telefonbuch. *g*


----------



## DeXteRDeluxE (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Wenn Blizzard das einführt werden andere nachziehen (Steam etc.). Das wird dann der Untergang der Anonymität sein. Bald wird es ein leichtes sein zu sehen wer, wann und was spielt, Pornos schaut, chattet, im Internet nach Partnern sucht etc.

Künftige Arbeitgeber, Partnerinnen (oder Partner), Familie und Freunde werden jeden Schritt sehen den jmd im Internet macht.

Stellt euch das ganze so vor, wenn ihr einkaufen geht, weiss nur jmd dem ihr gesagt habt das ihr einkaufen geht. 
Wenn ihr euch aber im Internet bewegt weiss jeder Mensch egal wo auf diesem Planeten was und wann ihr gemacht habt.

Selbst wenn ihr mit einem T-Shirt auf der Straße rumlauft auf dem euer Vor- und Nachname steht, können das nur Leute lesen die in unmittelbarer Nähe sind.
Zukünftig wird es aber jedem Menschen möglich sein zu sehen wer ihr seid (Bekannte aber auch Wildfremde).

Ich für meinen Teil werde künftig wie bei meinem Nickname nur noch Fakenamen und FakeAdresse angeben (auch bei Dingen wie WoW - denen man eigentlich vertraut hat!).

Was man in der Freizeit treibt, ob man nun weggeht oder zuhause sitzt geht niemanden etwas an. Das ist Privat!

"Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat nichts zu befürchten"
Ist eh der größte Schwachsinn. Das hat nur bei Angeklagten Gewicht. Wenn ein Angeklagter lügt oder nicht alles erzählt dann hat er wtas zu verbergen. Da ergibt der Spruch einen Sinn.
 Ein normaler Gesetztestreuerbürger hat nichts zu verbergen, darf aber trotzdem um seinen Schutz besorgt sein ohne etwas zu verbergen zu haben.
Es gibt genauso Leute die einen in den Schmutz ziehen, Gerüchte verbreiten u.a., sowas macht dann im Internet schnell die Runde obwohl man Unschuldig ist.

Im Allgemeinen hat erst einmal der Staat für Transparenz zu sorgen. Ich will genau wissen was mit den Steuern passiert, ob jemals Außerirdische auf diesem Planeten waren. Was ein Politiker jeden Monat verdient, den ganzen Tag macht usw. 
Aber ein normaler Mensch der jeden Tag arbeiten geht und einfach nur sein Leben leben möchte, der hat auch ein Recht auf Privatsphäre weil er eben nicht im Mittelpunkt des öffentlichen Lebens steht! Das geht niemanden etwas an! Was Staaten aber treiben geht jeden etwas ab.

Wo bleibt hier die Transparenz wenn es um Poltiker/Staaten geht?! Dort wird alles verschleiert und tagtäglich gelogen. Hier muss etwas gemacht werden das man als Bürger mehr informiert ist.



Lasst euch nicht euer letztes bisschen Freiheit nehmen. Sonst haben wir bald alle Webcams in unseren Zuhause, in der uns Polizeit/Staat überwachen etc.
Chips im Auto die genau wiedergeben welche Strecke, wie schnell usw...


----------



## Zezeri (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Ist ja ne Schande.. Ich werd mir SC2 sicherlich nicht kaufen. Das geht mir gegen sämtliche Rechte und meine Würde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Da diese RealID auch in WoW funktioniert, hat gerade eben jemand schon ein Script im Handelschannel gezeigt, wie man den Realen Namen herauslesen kann.... Wenn man es an sich selbst testet, funktioniert das schon.
Das könnte jetzt jemand theoretisch umbauen, in ein Addon einbauen und die Namen der Leute auslesen


----------



## Occulator (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

^^ Passend: http://www.lachschon.de/images/78094_fail.jpg

Das erste Opfer der RealID ist der Community Manager von Blizzard selbst


----------



## krovvy (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

stasi forever


----------



## Saikano (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Schaut doch mal nach, was ihr herausfindet, wenn ihr euren Namen bei Google eingebt.
> 
> Bei mir:
> 
> ...


Hehe, ich hab das mal gemacht. Raus kam ein Amerikanischer Baseballspieler. joar und ansonsten nichts^^.





satchmo schrieb:


> Dazu fehlt es mir an Sicherheit. Gerade Blizzard - meine Freundin kann ein Lied davon singen - hat mit geklauten Accounts riesige Probleme.


Tja dann macht IHR bzw. deine Freundin was falsch. Ich spiel seit 4 Jahren WoW. Bisher nie gehackt worden. Und dazu brauch ich nichtmal den Authenticator. Ich bekomme zwar diese komischen Mails, aber die werden einfach gelöscht.

Für die meiste Sicherheit ist man selbst verantwortlich und nicht Blizzard. Und das Algorythmus vom Authenticator bereits bekannt, ist nichts neues. Aber nur der bringt ja nix. Ergo PW´s öfters wechseln, Phising-Mails umgehen löschen usw.

Aber immer erst die Schuld bei anderen suchen.....

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das könnte jetzt jemand theoretisch umbauen, in ein Addon einbauen und die Namen der Leute auslesen


Das sei mal dahingestellt, ob man das jetzt 'theoretisch umbauen' kann und ob AddOns überhaupt Zugriff auf die Schnittstelle bekommen.

Es wird wohl für Blizzard ein leichtes sein, eben nicht jedem ( = AddOn ) Zugriff auf die Daten zu erhalten.

Am passendsten ist da noch das Bild von Worrel. Vllt. überlegt man sich jetzt zweimal, ob man in einem Thread "FUUUUU! BLIZZ!!11einself" schreibt oder nicht, aber was ist die Konsequenz ... früher war es eine Forenpause, danach kam der Ban.

Kommt jetzt ein Community-Manager zu dir nach Hause? Wirst du nun angezeigt wg. Beleidigung der Firma Blizz? Kommen Jay und Silent Bob zu dir und machen dich fertig? ( siehe Youtube Video ).

Ich seh die ganze Sache etwas ... zwiespältig. Auf der einen Seite hätte man das potential etwas Ruhe in die Foren zu bekommen, auf der anderen Seite die Aufgabe der letzten Privatssphäre ... und ganz ehrlich? Auch wenn ich Mod in einem Forum bin, und ich mir wünschte manchmal die Namen + Adressen + [...] von Usern zu haben (  ) ... Datenschutz geht vor. 

Ganz eindeutig.


----------



## Tarnsocke (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Das ist mal ne beschissne Idee von Blizzard. Um "Trolle" oder unerwünschte Posts aus Foren rauszuhalten gibts nur eins - Moderatoren, ggf. einen Language-Filter.
Nur noch über den realen Namen im Forum aktiv zu sein kann echt in die Hose gehen. Nehmen wir ein (extrem-)Beispiel:
Erik K ist überzeugter Starcraft 2 Spieler und spielt am liebsten die Protoss. Dazu tauscht er sich gerne im Forum aus und schwelgt in den Vorzügen der Protoss. Das gefällt aber Hugo S. nicht, der über allen Maßen die Zerg liebt.. Dieser hat keine Probleme näheres über Erik K. herauszufinden da Erik K. hochrangiger Mitarbeit in einem mittelgroßem Unternehmen mitsamt Internetpräsenz ist. Diverse Kommentare von Erik K. die Hinweise auf seine Tätigkeit geben waren Hugo S. eine große Hilfe. Erik K. hat darauf hin schon einige nächte nicht ruhig geschlafen. Hugo S. hat's gefreut.

Wie gesagt - nur ein Beilspiel. Es ist klar das "nur" der Name nicht unbedingt hilft näheres zur einer Person herauszufinden, doch je nach krimineller Energie erhöht der Real-Name die Chancen mir ein wenig zu viel von den "Trollen" im realen Leben generft zu werden.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Hier hat *Sikketh* vom Server Thunderlord seinen realen Namen gepostet - 20 Minuten später waren seine Adresse, Telefonnummer, Namen der Eltern, Lieblingsbücher, Farbe der Wand in seinem Haus, welche Sprüche er auf seinen TShirts bevorzugt, daß er Kontaktlinsen trägt, sein Familienstand, seine Lieblingsband und vieles mehr bekannt ...


----------



## cryer (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Die Pokarte haben Menschen, die einen seltenen Namen haben. Dazu gehöre ich. Google anwerfen und meinen Vor- und Nachnamen eingeben und schwupps, bin ich gut dabei. Ist halt doof, wenn man neben der Zockerei noch in Vereinen aktiv ist.
Diese Details will ich mit Wowlern nicht teilen, denn ich will nicht mit jedem WoW-Spieler befreundet sein, auch wenn Blizzard das vermutlich anders sieht. 
Mein Privatleben geht niemanden etwas an, außer ICH  möchte die Person darüber informieren. Aus diesem Grund ist Blizzards neue Idee inakzeptabel. Wenn ich zu Facebook will, dann mache ich mir da einen Account, wenn nicht, will ich kein Facebook light aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen, wegen eines Spiels.


----------



## thurius (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



BestZOCKERoffeWORLD schrieb:


> Au ja, nieder mit der Anonymität im Netz. Für Netzkennummer oder sowas! Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat nicht zu befürchten!
> Man muss halt nur aufpassen, welche Infos man sucht...aber dafür haben wir dann ein paar weniger Trolle! Wenns das nicht wert ist, was dann?! Und ein paar Stalking-Opfer sind der Rede auch nicht wert!
> also bitte bei gesetzen zum datenschutz  kenn ihr euch alle aus aber nicht mit dem Stalkinggesetz
> 
> ...


----------



## KaTjoNaK (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Ein kurzes Statement aus meiner weit distanzierten Perspektive: Eure  Anonymität ist vorbei, liebe Blizzard-Jünger! Der Großkonzern hat euch alle lieb! So lieb, dass Sie euch neben den Unsummen an Geld und Real-Life-Zeit jetzt auch noch die Anonymität stehlen wollen. Das Gleiche passiert doch in der Konsumgesellschaft andauernd: Erst die Leute von irgendwas abhängig machen, und dann harte Konditionen bringen. Siehe Steam, siehe Ubi-Kopierschutz, siehe Onlinezwang, siehe tausende andere Restriktive Maßnahmen! Es war klar, dass auch Blizzard irgendwann mal damit anfangen würde. Der Kundenstamm sollte erstmal wachsen, der Suchtfaktor sollte erstmal seinen Sättigungspunkt erreichen und ZACK - schon kommen solche glorreiche Ideen wie die RealID. Zum kotzen, wo das Konsumtier Mensch hinwächst.... Ich verweigere schon seit Diablo 2 LoD 1.10 alle Blizzard Aktivitäten, denn ich hatte damals schon die Schnauze voll von deren subtilen und langfristig kundenfeindlichen Änderungen der Firmenpolitik.


----------



## Saikano (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

@KaTjoNaK:  Was zum Henker hat der D2-LoD Patch 1.10 damit zu tun? 

Und soweit ich mich jetzt belesen habe, betrifft der RealID Zwang auch wirklich nur das Forum. Aber auch nur wenn man schreiben tut. Ergo heisst das für mich: Ich schreibe nichts ins Forum (mach ich generell eher weniger) und lese nur. Ingame hingegen ist es alles optional.

Und Freunden gebt man doch gern seine RealID.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



KaTjoNaK schrieb:


> Ein kurzes Statement aus meiner weit distanzierten Perspektive: Eure  Anonymität ist vorbei, liebe Blizzard-Jünger! Der Großkonzern hat euch alle lieb! So lieb, dass Sie euch neben den Unsummen an Geld und Real-Life-Zeit jetzt auch noch die Anonymität stehlen wollen.


Dir ist aber durchaus bewusst, das Blizzard bzw. deren Angestellten bereits jetzt schon deinen Namen herausbekommen? 

Ob sie es 'dürfen' oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt ... aber sobald du dort einen Account erstellst, gerade bei WoW mit Bankverbindungen, bist du für Blizz eh schon der 'gläserne' Mensch.

D.h. also auch, dass du auch nichts bei Amazon.de bestellst? Immerhin weiß Amazon.de wo du wohnst, was du kaufst und .... *Finger an den Mund halt wie Dr. Evil* passt sogar Werbung an dein Konsumverhalten an.

Im übrigen bist du nicht 'weit distanziert', sondern direkt betroffen wie man schön an deinem letzten Satz, der Teil mit Diablo 2 LoD, herauslesen kann. 

Das Blizzard oder < insert random firm here > meine Daten kennt & weiß, ist mir persönlich egal. Es gibt soviele Situationen im Leben wo andere deine 'intimsten' Dinge erfahren, z.B. brauch ich mir nur meine Personalakten anschauen und bin über jeder meiner Angestellten informiert. D.h. meine AN vertrauen auch darauf, dass ich mit ihren Daten nicht hausieren gehe ... d.h. also, unser Wirtschaftsleben bzw. Leben im Allgemeinen basiert auf Geben und Nehmen. Bei einigen kann ich es mir aussuchen ( und mich verweigern, wie z.B. iGoogle! ), bei anderen muss ich damit leben ( Amazon.de ).

Bei der Real ID stört mich im Grunde "nur" der Zugriff durch andere, z.B. andere Forenuser etc. Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, das 'die' meinen Namen sehen. Auch wenn sie damit nichts anfangen können, siehe Posts weiter oben, stellt sich mir trotzdem die Frage "Warum?!".


----------



## danmage (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



thurius schrieb:


> Was hat freie Meinungsäußerung bitte mit Nicknames zu tun? Wer sich
> durch sowas einschränken lässt, weil sein Name da steht, der hat
> schlicht den Knall nicht mehr gehört und von "freier Meinungsäußerung"
> keine Ahnung
> ...



Nun gut, dann geh mal mit guten Beispiel voran mein Lieber und poste jetzt deinen Realnamen, am besten noch mit dazugehöriger Adresse. Denn Du gehörst ja scheinbar zur  "Wer nichts zu verbergen hat" -Fraktion.
Ansonsten bist du der Troll hier, der mit leerem Geblubbere die Leute provoziert.

Ich warte...


----------



## thurius (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



danmage schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was hat freie Meinungsäußerung bitte mit Nicknames zu tun? Wer sich
> ...



warum auch die Adresse?
ich dachte die konnte man so leicht googlen,wenn man den namen hatt,also warum sollte ich meine Adresse nennen?



aber bitte finde mal meine adresse meine musik richtung meine schulen
kai kort
ich finde nix über mich im net


----------



## danmage (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



thurius schrieb:


> danmage schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thurius schrieb:
> ...


Nun, da hast Du Glück gehabt. Es gibt aber Leute deren Namen man schnell mit der Adresse und anderen Daten zusammenbringen kann. 
Die Adresse braucht man um Dich eindeutig zu identifizieren, was ja der Sinn dieser ganzen Aktion ist. Ansonsten sind solche Namen wie Deiner nach wie vor anonym und man kann sich dahinter verstecken.
Ein möglicher Troll könnte einfach weitertrollen...


----------



## thurius (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



danmage schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > danmage schrieb:
> ...



und wird die adresse angezeigt im forum bei der real-id?
nö nur der name ohne adresse


----------



## DeeJay66 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Hi,

wer sich im überschaubaren Rahmen der Legalität befindet, sollte doch eigenlich keine Probleme haben, oder?

Man mag mich korrigieren, sollte ich hier falsch liegen.


Have fun,

-DeeJay66 (Dirk Jacobi)


----------



## anjuna80 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



DeeJay66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer sich im überschaubaren Rahmen der Legalität befindet, sollte doch eigenlich keine Probleme haben, oder?
> 
> ...


Es geht einfach nur um Privatspähre, die nicht mehr gegeben ist. Vielleicht hat der Forenuser kein Interesse daran, das jeder, der nach seinem Namen googelt, erfährt, dass er SC oder Diablo oder WOW Spieler ist. 

@Topic
Ein gewagter Schritt, und verständlich, dass so viele auf die Barrikaden gehen. 
Ich werde die neuen Blizzard-Games alle spielen, aber da ich dort eh nicht im Forum schreiben bzw. nur mitlesen werde, stören mich die neuen Pläne nicht wirklich.


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

@ Kai Kort

Nur mal zu deiner tollen These, gib mal bei google Kai Kort ein.  Seit deinem Post hier bist du gleich auf Platz 1 meiner Treffer.  
ich glaube mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.

google:
Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren ...
7. Juli 2010 ...
kai kort ich finde nix über mich im net. Nun, da hast Du Glück gehabt. Es gibt aber Leute deren Namen man schnell mit der Adresse und ...
www.pcgames.de/.../Blizzard-sorgt-mit-RealID-fuer-tobende-User-Das-Ende-der-Foren-Anonymitaet-763313/


----------



## thurius (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Deathmaker1987 schrieb:


> @ Kai Kort
> 
> Nur mal zu deiner tollen These, gib mal bei google Kai Kort ein.  Seit deinem Post hier bist du gleich auf Platz 1 meiner Treffer.
> ich glaube mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.
> ...



toll und jetzt?
weder meine adresse ist noch meine lieblingsmusik findes du damit micht raus

nur das ich eine meingung zur sache habe


----------



## Theojin (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Das mag bei Dir so sein. Aber beim 15 jährigen Mädchen, was WoW spielt und im WoW-Interfaceforum nach Hilfe gefragt hat, nicht.

Klaus Bert und seine 2 Kumpels, Kleingeister und auch sonst ziemlich geil, sehen den Namen und schauen sich einfach mal ein wenig im Internet um. Und bei Kindern und Jugendlichen ist es leider nunmal Unsitte, viel über asocial networks zu kommunizieren. So kriegen Klaus Bert und seine Gehilfen Telefonnummer, Freunde, Addresse und andere private Dinge raus.

Tjo, und schon kann das Stalken losgehen.

Klar, das muß nicht so passieren. Klar, man kann auch argumentieren, das man aufpassen muß, wo man seine Daten angibt. Aber das 15jähige Mädchen wäre sicherlich nie mit Klaus Bert in Kontakt gekommen, wenn der nicht ihren richtigen Namen aufgrund einer harmlosen Frage im Blizzardforum gesehen hätte.

Und jetzt stell dir das mal hochpotenziert auf eine hitzige Diskussion über Thema X und Y vor. Da kommt Teilnehmer 1 ja vielleicht bei Teilnehmer 2 zuhause vorbei und diskutiert den Rest mit dem Baseballschläger aus. Ist noch weiter hergeholt, aber es spielen nunmal unheimlich viele Bekloppte WoW.


----------



## Gustav2008 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Ich würde meinen richtigen Namen in keinem öffentlich zugänglichen Forum bekannt geben. Man muss aber keine Angst haben, man wird ja nicht gezwungen in den Foren zu posten und überhaupt spiele von Blizzard zu spielen oder geschweige zu kaufen.

Bester Protest, nicht kaufen, nicht spielen. Sowas geht bei den Amis nur über das Geld


----------



## DeeJay66 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> DeeJay66 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


du hast recht, aber ... muss man sich dafür schämen? Es ist ein Hobby, mehr nicht.

Wieviele Ärzte, Anwälte etc. spielen mit ihrer Eisenbahn im Hobbykeller?

Vielleicht sollte der User einfach dafür sorgen, dass mehr (seriösere) Infos über ihn im Netz stehen.
Wenn er das nicht will oder wenn es die einfach nicht gibt? ... Pech gehabt.


-DeeJay66


----------



## anjuna80 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



DeeJay66 schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DeeJay66 schrieb:
> ...


Ich sehe es ja ebenfalls nicht als sooo dramatisch an, aber Fakt ist einfach, dass man gezwungen wird, durch die Forennutzung seine Identität preiszugeben, ob man will oder nicht, und dass das manchen gegen den Strich geht, kann ich nachvollziehen.
Und ich bin mir sicher, mancher schämt sich auch vielleicht mit seinen 30 oder 40 Jahren für sein Gamer-Hobby  ein bißchen


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir sicher, mancher schämt sich auch vielleicht mit seinen 30 [...] Jahren für sein Gamer-Hobby  ein bißchen


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



DeeJay66 schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DeeJay66 schrieb:
> ...


 Das Posting hier schon gelesen? 

(ab "_Jetzt kommen wir zu den wirklich kritischen und 
gefährlichen Punkten: Berufsleben und Stalking._" wird's für deine Argumention interessant.)



> Vielleicht sollte der User einfach dafür sorgen, dass mehr
> (seriösere) Infos über ihn im Netz stehen.
> Wenn er das nicht will
> oder wenn es die einfach nicht gibt? ... Pech gehabt.


Wieviel Kontrolle hat man denn über das, was über einen im Netz steht?

Da muß man doch nur einen fiesen Bruder, eine unschön beendete Beziehung, einen neidischen Arbeitskollegen, ... mit genug Bosheit in seinem Leben haben, und schon findet man unter seinem Namen Unseriöses, Privatinformationen, die keinen außer dem Bekanntenkreis was angehen etc


----------



## marcelbenson (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Die Frage ist bei Blizzard ja immer was sie davon haben, nicht das was die Kunden wollen (...es sei denn dadurch verkaufen sich die Spiele besser....)  Hier erkennt man auch klar: Blizzard will seine Zielgruppe genauer erfassen und an sich binden. Ich hoffe, dass sie mit den 800 Seitenblogs usw. endlich mal einen Arschtritt der Community zu spüren bekommen...


----------



## marcelbenson (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Fakt ist ja auch: Blizzard greift mit seinen Handlungen  in das Privatleben anderer Leute ein und fordert ihre Daten - Zum Unwillen oder sogar Gefahr von Nutzern dieser Plattform (Stalker, seltsame Arbeitgeber, Datenhändler - Werbung(Post, Mail usw.)) Bewegt sich Blizzard hier nicht am (oder besser über dem) Rand der Legalität?


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



marcelbenson schrieb:


> Die Frage ist bei Blizzard ja immer was sie davon haben, nicht das was die Kunden wollen (...es sei denn dadurch verkaufen sich die Spiele besser....)  Hier erkennt man auch klar: Blizzard will seine Zielgruppe genauer erfassen und an sich binden. Ich hoffe, dass sie mit den 800 Seitenblogs usw. endlich mal einen Arschtritt der Community zu spüren bekommen...


   ... und das sind ja nur die DE Spieler.
In den US Foren ist der entsprechende Thread 2000 Seiten lang und hat 40.000 Einträge - von den ganzen geschlossenen Threads, in denen dann von den CMs auf den Thread zum Thema verwiesen wird, mal ganz abgesehen.

*40.000* Beiträge in 2 1/2 Tagen(!).

Natürlich haben auch schon die verschiedensten Presseorgane davon Wind bekommen, siehe dieses Posting aus dem Thread.


----------



## Exar-K (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Worrel schrieb:


> ... und das sind ja nur die DE Spieler.
> In den US Foren ist der entsprechende Thread 2000 Seiten lang und hat 40.000 Einträge - von den ganzen geschlossenen Threads, in denen dann von den CMs auf den Thread zum Thema verwiesen wird, mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> *40.000* Beiträge in 2 1/2 Tagen(!).
> ...


   Sieh mal einer an, haben die endlich ihre Forensoftware aktualisiert? Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern da war ein Thread nach ein paar Postings "voll" bzw. hinüber.


----------



## DarthDevil (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

drm, keine rechte mehr sowie chatüberwachung für battlenet 2.0, und nun auch noch das...also so langsam wird mir blizzard unheimlich...die wollen doch nur den gläsernen kunden...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



> Auch international sind die Reaktionen heftig. Ein Blizzard-Administrator in den USA, der den Fehler machte, als Argument im Rahmen der Debatte einfach mal seinen eigenen Klarnamen anzugeben, bereute dies schnell: In kürzester Zeit fand jemand seine Adresse, seine Telefonnummer, sein Alter, die Namen seiner Verwandten, seine musikalischen Vorlieben und andere persönliche Informationen heraus - und veröffentlichte sie, versehen mit dem Kommentar: "Ich denke, jetzt können wir alle sehen, was für eine tolle Idee das ist."
> 
> Inzwischen hat der Blizzard-Mitarbeiter sein Facebook-Profil gesperrt und seine Telefonnummer stilllegen lassen.


 Quelle

Oh, gerade gesehen, dass letzteres auch im hier veröffentlichten Artikel stand, dennoch interessant.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oh, gerade gesehen, dass letzteres auch im hier veröffentlichten Artikel stand, dennoch interessant.


Ich find diese "Daten" wirklich ... 'interessant'. Die meisten Dinge sind 1:1 von Facebook herunterkopiert, d.h. da ist jeder selber schuld wenn er meint, diese Daten jedem zugänglich zu machen.

Nicht ohne Grund bieten diese Social Network Sites eine mehr oder minder gute Privacy Setting Rubrik. 

Wenn man sich in Ruhe überlegt was andere sehen sollen, und vorallem was nicht, kann so ein "information overflow" garnicht passieren.

Das zweite ist, das solche in Daten in Amerika sehr viel freizügiger ( auch per Gesetz geregelt! ) veröffentlicht und abgerufen werden. Die Städte etc. sind verpflichtet die Daten der Einwohner 'preiszugeben', damit haben natürlich solche Seiten wie die in den Foren verlinkten leichtes Spiel die Daten rauszubekommen. 

Sowas ist in Deutschland sehr schwer möglich & jeder, der mit seinen Daten einigermaßen verantwortungsbewusst umgeht, wird auch keine Überraschung erleben.

Trotzdem heiß ich es nicht gut, was Blizzard dort macht ... eben weil es keinen Sinn macht. Aber in Deutschland könnte kaum jemand etwas mit meinem Namen, und die dann daraus entstehenden Informationen, anfangen.


----------



## MrBigX (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Knightwing schrieb:


> Ok, was man hier teilweise liest ist ja grässlich.
> 
> 1. "Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum" ach ne - hat die von der Leyen euch das Hirn ausgesaugt? Der Spruch kam schon 1995, war damals falsch und ist es heute noch viel mehr.


Das Internet ist also rechtsfrei, mit anderen Worten da kann jeder machen was er will? Falsch. Sebst im Internet gelten Gesetzte. Somit ist die Anmerkung, dass das Internet kein rechtsfreier Raum ist, richtig.



Knightwing schrieb:


> Du bist quasi nirgends so sehr überwacht und dokumentiert wie im Internet. Also bitte tut uns allen einen Gefallen und lasst den blöden Spruch, der dokumentiert hauptsächlich die geistige Fähigkeit (bzw. das Fehlen letzterer ) des Aussprechenden, Fakten zu hinterfragen anstatt Worthülsen nachzuplappern.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
(Es gab auch in der DDR Gesetzte, selbst wenn die Stasi Dich ausgehorcht hat.)



Knightwing schrieb:


> 7. Die ganze Argumentation von "du machst im RL doch bestimmte Sachen auch nicht" hinkt massiv. Hauptgrund: Im RL werden die meisten Sachen irgendwann vergessen - im Internet nicht.
> Wenn ich in meiner Jugend etwas dummes angestellt habe, dann wird das Gespräch in der Nachbarschaft oder (wo es zutrifft) im Dorf sein. Das kommt selten weiter raus und wird auch dann als "Geschwätz" abgetan. Das Internet vergisst nichts. Da wirst du auch in 20 Jahren noch damit konfrontiert werden, dass du in deiner 12. Klasse zuviel WoW gespielt hast und daher wohl ein schlechteres Abi hast als du haben könntest.


Das stimmt nur bedingt.
Es kann passieren, dass das in 20 Jahren noch rumgeistert, es kann aber auch verschwunden sein. Nicht jeder Fetzen Daten wird bis in alle Ewigkeit kopiert und erhalten.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=b2c8ebf6


----------



## Rabowke (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Himbeerjochen schrieb:


> http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=b2c8ebf6


Könnten wir uns darauf verständigen das wir nicht nur einfach Links zu Blogs etc. posten ohne Kommentar? Was willst du mir / uns jetzt damit sagen?

Davon ab, dass ich die Art und Weise von "fefe" nicht leiden kann, was aber nicht das Problem ist, sollte man sich in einem Diskussionsforum schon ein wenig mehr Mühe geben.


----------



## Sknorrell (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Meiner Meinung nach ist jeder selber verantwortlich was für Daten über einen im Netz zu finden sind.
Wer andere beschimpft oder beleidigt oder Sufffotos ins Netz stellt, ist selber schuld, wenn diese Info irgendwann mal zu Tage kommen oder man muß Selbstbewusst genug sein um dazu zu stehen.

Solange man sich anständig in Foren benimmt kann es doch egal sein ob in 20 Jahren jemand feststellt, dass man irgenwelche Spiele gespielt hat. Wer allerdings unter dem Deckmantel der Anonymität Beleidigungen äußert hat in keinem Forum was zu suchen.

Wenn ich WoW spielen würde und unbedingt im Forum mitreden müsste, hätte ich keine Probleme meinen Klarnamen anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## excitusz (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Sknorrell schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist jeder selber verantwortlich was für Daten über einen im Netz zu finden sind.
> Wer andere beschimpft oder beleidigt oder Sufffotos ins Netz stellt, ist selber schuld, wenn diese Info irgendwann mal zu Tage kommen oder man muß Selbstbewusst genug sein um dazu zu stehen.
> 
> Solange man sich anständig in Foren benimmt kann es doch egal sein ob in 20 Jahren jemand feststellt, dass man irgenwelche Spiele gespielt hat. Wer allerdings unter dem Deckmantel der Anonymität Beleidigungen äußert hat in keinem Forum was zu suchen.
> ...


   Du bist Naiv wenn an das glaubst, was du da schreibst.

Als erstes geht es hier nicht um beeleidigungen, den jemand der das tut wird sowieso gekickt oder gebannt ect.
Hier geht es um viel mehr, nehmen wir mal an du bist einer der Guten im Forum und schreibst nur tolle dinge die nur über das Spiel Handeln.

Dabei wird dann halt dein Vor und Nach Name angezeigt, das Problem an der Geschichte ist, das man dann sehen kann, wie Lange jemand Spielt(über jahre hinweg im Forum Aktiv, zeigt nunmal , bei mir zb das ich 5 Jahre WoW Spiele, wann dieser Mensch Nachts auf ist, wie Intensiv er sich mit dem entsprechenden Spiel beschäftigt, seine schreibweise ( gemeint sind keine beeleidigungen oder schlechtes benehmen sondern einfach die Art, wie der Mensch ist.

Hinzu kommt, das ( nehmen wir an bestimmte Leute wissen wer er ist) abchecken können, zb Chefs ob es an WoW lieg das diese Person so schlecht Arbeitet.
Dazu kommt das WoW ab 12 ist, nehmen wir an ein 12 Jähriger is voll der Nette Forum user aber, irgendwelche assis in der Schule wissen das er des is, sehen wie lange er spielt oder was er schreibt und dann gibts wieder Mobbing, von wegen WoW suchti und Co.

Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob er nur einen Tag die Woche Spielt, weil Schulkameraden können böse sein   


ABER

Das is alles noch Harmlos, das Problem ist, das ,sofern das mit den Namen gemacht wird, es eine Grenze überschreitet und öffnet einen Neuen weg zur nächsten möglichkeit vieleicht für anderen Firmen, andere Dienstleistungen, je mehr zugelassen wird, desto mehr trauen sich dann auch die größen Firmen.

Stell dir vor bei Facebook kann dich Plötzlich jeder sehen und dann sagt facebook, naja wir wollen es Angehnemer und Ftreundlicher Gestalten man muss jak ein Faceaccount benutzten.


Natürlich werden viele gehen, aber kaum ein Jugendlicher geschweige den  Naive leute-


Es gibts noch viel mehr möglichkeiten das sich das negativ auswirken kann, also das mit Blizzards Real ID

Die vorteile sind ja gar net gegeben, man will ein netteres Klima erreichen, mit echten namen, stellt man sich die frage, ja aba wie den 
ist die antwort einfach ( Mafia vorbild) man wird durch Angst eingeschüchtert etwas böses zu tun, weil der echte name da steht.


Das hat nix mit Freundlicheres Klima zu tun---

Ein Fester Nick würde völlig aussreichen und mehr als aussreichend seinen zweck erfüllen.

Und es gibt so seltene namen, meienr ist so einer, das man mich bei google findet, weil nur ich dort angezeigt werde sonst keiner, wenn mein chef mein namen schreibt kommen 3 seiten om moment., nix schlimmes,  aba wenn da plötzlich wow steht, dann kann ich damit rechen ein problem zu kriegen.

Somit kann ich es mir gar net leisten dort zu posten.


da geht nich nur mir so sondern vielen.


Will man irgendwann ne Karriere machen zb Politik, wird dann von der Bildzeitung ein WOW thread rausgekrammt und man kann seine Karriere vergessen

Hoert sich komisch an, aber das ist bei 11 millionen menschen +- sehr oft möglich.


----------



## Sknorrell (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



excitusz schrieb:


> Du bist Naiv wenn an das glaubst, was du da schreibst.


 Ich denke nicht das ich Naiv bin sonderen eher Realistisch.

Mein Schwager ist auch der Meinung, dass das Internet schon alles über Ihn weis. Stimmt Teils auch, aber nur weil er so dumm ist, Daten wie Telefonnummer und Adresse usw. bekannt zu geben.
Man ist selber Schuld, wenn dann damit Schindluder getrieben wird.

Und wenn einer soviel spielt, dass die Arbeit oder Schule darunter leidet, ist er selber Schuld, wenn er dafür die Rechnung bekommt. Wobei ein Foreneintrag nicht gleichbedeutend mit Spielzeit ist. Denn ein Forumbeitrag sagt null und nichts über die Spieldauer oder -menge aus.

Und wenn ein Chef nur wegen eines Eintages ohne Bewertung des Inhaltes, jemanden verurteilt das es WoW gespielt hat, dann hat er den falschen Posten.

Wenn es Probleme mit der Karriere geben soll, nur weil man mal was WoW-Forum geschrieben hat, dann kann es nur am Inhalt des Beitragen liegen und nicht daran man es im WoW-Forum geschrieben hat. 

Klar sollte es reichen, wenn man den Klarnamen im Profil angezeigt bekommt und im Beitrag den Nick, aber....

Aber egal, ich sehe keine Probleme mit den Klarnamen, jedenfalls nicht die, die ständig angegeben werden.
Wer Angst um seine Daten hat, darf diese nicht ins Netz stellen.


----------



## Bronska (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Sknorrell schrieb:


> Wer Angst um seine Daten hat, darf diese nicht ins Netz stellen.


Gerade hier wird man doch gezwungen seine Daten (nämlich den richtigen Namen) ins Netz zu stellen...


----------



## Sknorrell (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Bronska schrieb:


> Sknorrell schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer Angst um seine Daten hat, darf diese nicht ins Netz stellen.
> ...


   Ich meinte jetzt Daten wie Telefon, Adresse, Fotos usw.
Ein Name alleine sagt noch nichts aus.


----------



## Sknorrell (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Um es nochmal Klarzustellen.

Ich kann es teilweise verstehen, dass man sich dagegen wehrt, aber ich kann nicht alle Argumente für richtig halten.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das mit den Klarnamen nicht sein muss, zumal die Argumente von Blizzard dumm sind, aber ich versteh den Wirbel darum nicht wirklich.


----------



## Bronska (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Sknorrell schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt Daten wie Telefon, Adresse, Fotos usw.
> Ein Name alleine sagt noch nichts aus.


Ein Name allein kann schon was aussagen, siehe den Blizzard-Mitarbeiter. Wenn man erst den Namen kennt, ist es bei manchen Leuten nicht sonderlich schwer, Adresse und Telefonnummer rauszufinden (und ich mein jetzt nicht unbedingt die, die alles auf Facebook rumposaunen, die machen das ja eh freiwillig).
Und wer weiß, wenn genügend Leute diesen Quatsch mitmachen, vielleicht steht die Adresse dann auch bald im WoW Forum?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh, gerade gesehen, dass letzteres auch im hier veröffentlichten Artikel stand, dennoch interessant.
> ...


Was ich noch interessanter fand war, dass Blizzard und Facebook koopieren wollen. Da ich vor ca. zwei Jahren mein WoW- Dasein beendet habe, bin ich bei diesem Thema nicht mehr up to date, daher war mir das neu und ich bin erstaunt, wo Facebook mittlerweile überall präsent ist/ sein wird.

An und für sich kann ich verstehen, wenn Blizzard sich durch eine derartige Maßnahme einen besseren Umgangston in seinen Foren erhofft, dennoch würde ich, egal, ob ich im Internet auffindbar wäre oder nicht, selbst entscheiden wollen, wann, wo und wem ich meinen realen Namen mitteile.


----------



## Mollenbringer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

Ich habe schon immer davon geträumt, nackt in einer Talkshow aufzutreten, wobei auf meinem Körper sämtliche persönliche Daten gut sichtbar eintätowiert sind - das Ganze dann schön abgerundet mit einer großen Straußenfeder im Po. Das Ziel vieler geschäftstüchtiger Profitgeier und Politiker ist wohl, daß wir irgendwann alle die Hosen runter lassen und die einzelne Person kaum noch Geheimnisse offen lässt. Vom Lieblingsessen bis hin zur bevorzugten Beischlafpraktik soll alles im Personalausweis und im Profil des Internetusers stehen.

Die RealID wird keinen wesentlichen Einfluss auf den Umgangston oder sonst irgendeine positive Wirkung haben. Ich sehe hier eher noch mehr Schaden für die unbedarften User deren Zugang oder Real-Daten missbräuchlich verwendet werden.

Oft fängt alles vermeintlich harmlos an und ruckzuck sind wir endlich die "gläsernen Menschen". Passt bloß auf, daß wir das Recht auf Anomymität im Netz verteidigen.

Das Spiel „Starcraft 2“ wird aufgrund der fehlenden Netzwerk/Multiplayer Funktion von mir ohnehin nicht gekauft. Ein Spiel, das im Multiplayer permanent von einem Server abhängig ist, kann ganz schnell wertlos werden, sofern man nicht eingefleischter Singleplayer ist. Mein letztes Schockerlebnis mit „HELLGATE LONDON“ ist Schulgeld genug.

Tja, wenn sich viele Menschen einig sind, kann viel bewegt werden. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, die "Rolling Stones" kommen... Eintrittskarte = 200 EUR - und niemand kauft ein Kärtchen. Das wiederholt man so lange, bis die Karte wieder für 50 EUR zu haben ist. So einfach ist das, wenn sich alle einig sind. Auch bei Spielen wäre noch etwas zu erreichen, wobei ich nicht zwingend den Preis meine.


----------



## TheChicky (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*



Mollenbringer schrieb:


> Das Spiel „Starcraft 2“ wird aufgrund der fehlenden Netzwerk/Multiplayer Funktion von mir ohnehin nicht gekauft. Ein Spiel, das im Multiplayer permanent von einem Server abhängig ist, kann ganz schnell wertlos werden, sofern man nicht eingefleischter Singleplayer ist. Mein letztes Schockerlebnis mit „HELLGATE LONDON“ ist Schulgeld genug.



SC2 hat sowohl eine Multiplayer als auch eine Netzwerkfunktion (oder was glaubst du, was das Internet ist). Und selbstverständlich ist es im Multiplayer vom Server abhängig, genauso wie jedes Spiel im Netz vom Spielleitenden Server abhängig ist. Wenn du damit allerdings meinst, dass SC2 vom Battle.net abhängig ist, so dürfte dir aufgefallen sein, dass Blizzardspiele schon immer sehr stark B.Net affin waren und erst dadurch solche Beliebtheit erlangt haben. Zudem dürftest du dir niemals ein MMORPG anschauen, denn das widerspricht so gut wie allem, was du forderst


----------



## Mollenbringer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Blizzard sorgt mit RealID für tobende User - Das Ende der Foren-Anonymität*

@TheChicky,
jo, gut gebrüllt Löwe! Kann ich besser. Bin kein Newbie aber Oldie.   Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß mich trotz meiner speziellen Ausdrucksweise über 90% der Member verstanden haben. 
Ich meinte optional Privat-LAN (P2P) Connection ohne Internet bzw. Battle.Net. 
Netzwerk bedeutet nicht gleichzeitig auch mit dem Internet verbunden zu sein.

In Starcraft I kann man Privat-LANs spielen und das schätze ich eben als wertvolle Option - Host im LAN starten/einrichten und beitreten. Ich kenne die Probleme auch bei anderen Spielen mit festen Internet-Server für Multiplayer-Spiele zur Genüge. Ich möchte mit Freunden eine schöne Multiplayer-Partie spielen und es schwächelt der Internet-Spiele-Server. Schade eigentlich, der Privat-LAN-Server wäre jetzt gut zu gebrauchen.

Um das einmal zu verdeutlichen: Ich fordere gar nichts - ich kaufe einfach nur das Spiel ohne Privat-LAN (P2P) Option nicht. Freut mich sehr, daß die Battle.Net-Option vorhanden ist. Das ist für die meisten Spieler sicherlich eine tolle Sache. Ich verstehe auch die Bemühungen der Hersteller, den Zugang zum Multiplayer für Cracker/Raubkopierer durch Battle.net-Accounts als Piraterieschutz zu erschweren, aber ich lasse mich nicht in diese Schiene zwingen. Leider bleibt auch der B-Net-Account auf immer an meine Daten gebunden, da dieser nicht übertragbar ist – also unverkäuflich. 

*joke on*
Abschließend möchte ich erwähnen, daß ich eine große Sympathie für Erbsenzähler habe, die nur bei Formfehlern schnell unter Ihrem Stein hervorschnellen und schreien, „Herr Lehrer, ich weiß was!“. 

Zum Thema Überheblichkeit – mein Spruch des Tages: „Als ich Firmen-Netzwerke eingerichtet habe, bist du noch mit der Rassel um den Tannenbaum gelaufen!“


----------

